# SLM San Jose Carshow June 4th



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's official, StreetLow Magazine is taking over the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds June 4th, after 16 years of no lowrider shows. This is one show not to miss. This is an indoor and outdoor show. Move in is on Saturday from 12pm - 6pm, Sunday 6am - 11 am. Pre reg is a must! If you are looking for a spot indoors, you must show up Saturday. Electricity is an additional $25.
If you seen the pics of Costa Mesa, you know the San Jose show will be on hit. Live performances by Legendary Malo, B-Legit, Celly Cel, Mistah FAB, Keak da Sneak, and many more.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

uffin: :thumbsup: see you there


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

* YOU KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 4 2006, 12:03 AM~5367223
> * YOU KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  new style king - wassup homie. just chillin on the net, smoking a spiff. anything happening this weekend for CINCO DE MAYO. i know VIEJITOS CC has a thing going on in san jo. - holla back


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Man I wish I was able to make this show... I will in July!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS WILL B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 4 2006, 12:18 AM~5367096
> *It's official, StreetLow Magazine is taking over the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds June 4th, after 16 years of no lowrider shows. This is one show not to miss. This is an indoor and outdoor show. Move in is on Saturday from 12pm - 6pm, Sunday 6am - 11 am. Pre reg is a must! If you are looking for a spot indoors, you must show up Saturday. Electricity is an additional $25.
> If you seen the pics of Costa Mesa, you know the San Jose show will be on hit. Live performances by Legendary Malo, B-Legit, Celly Cel, Mistah FAB, Keak da Sneak, and many more.
> 
> *


when do I have to Pre-reg by?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Can someone post a reg. form?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 3 2006, 11:18 PM~5367096
> *It's official, StreetLow Magazine is taking over the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds June 4th, after 16 years of no lowrider shows. This is one show not to miss. This is an indoor and outdoor show. Move in is on Saturday from 12pm - 6pm, Sunday 6am - 11 am. Pre reg is a must! If you are looking for a spot indoors, you must show up Saturday. Electricity is an additional $25.
> If you seen the pics of Costa Mesa, you know the San Jose show will be on hit. Live performances by Legendary Malo, B-Legit, Celly Cel, Mistah FAB, Keak da Sneak, and many more.
> 
> *




Hell ya Street Low!! Can't wait for the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

Why is San Jose gets to move in on Saturday and Sunday Morning but when you had yours over at Costa Mesa Fairgrounds only Sunday move ? Why is that? I mean if somewhere gets Saturday move in then it should be like that every where else not certain locations ? Can you answer that ? :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aladdin79_@May 4 2006, 02:24 PM~5369901
> *Why is San Jose gets to move in on Saturday  and Sunday Morning but when you had yours over at Costa Mesa Fairgrounds only Sunday move ? Why is that? I mean if somewhere gets Saturday move in then it should be like that every where else not certain locations ? Can you answer that ? :0
> *


is this guy serious? :uh:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 4 2006, 02:09 PM~5370199
> *is this guy serious? :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:    

I think so. 

My guess is, it's probably up to the facilities people. And of course, facilities very from place to place. But, the Street Low guy's can probably answer that question for sure.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aladdin79_@May 4 2006, 12:24 PM~5369901
> *Why is San Jose gets to move in on Saturday  and Sunday Morning but when you had yours over at Costa Mesa Fairgrounds only Sunday move ? Why is that? I mean if somewhere gets Saturday move in then it should be like that every where else not certain locations ? Can you answer that ? :0
> *


why u cryin


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aladdin79_@May 4 2006, 01:24 PM~5369901
> *Why is San Jose gets to move in on Saturday  and Sunday Morning but when you had yours over at Costa Mesa Fairgrounds only Sunday move ? Why is that? I mean if somewhere gets Saturday move in then it should be like that every where else not certain locations ? Can you answer that ? :0
> *


HOMIE "53CHEVYS" IS RIGHT ON THE MONEY, WHEN HE TALKED ABOUT THE FACILITYS. IT DEPENDS ON WITCH PLACE ALLOWS YOU IF YOU COULD COME IN ON THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW OR NOT.........


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

this will be a bad ass show! Lifes Finest will be there!


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

It'll be good to be back in San Jo after all these years but the big question is, who will we see in the hopping ring?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill b at this one 4 sure does that $25 dollor elec apply to bikes too?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

im just wondering how did streetlow pull this one off getting a show back at the fairgrounds , props to streetlow


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

STREETLOW IS THE SHIT THEY HAVE DID WHAT WHACK ASS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COULDN'T AND WOULDN'T DO "BIG PROPS TO STREETLOW"!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aladdin79_@May 4 2006, 12:24 PM~5369901
> *Why is San Jose gets to move in on Saturday  and Sunday Morning but when you had yours over at Costa Mesa Fairgrounds only Sunday move ? Why is that? I mean if somewhere gets Saturday move in then it should be like that every where else not certain locations ? Can you answer that ? :0
> *


It depends on the location, some places have something going on during Saturday, just like the Orange County Fairgrounds did last weekend. Believe me bro we would like all of are shows to be Saturday move ins, it helps us out alot but luckily the Santa Clara Fairgrounds has nothing going on the Saturday before. So hopefully we'll see all of you out there on Saturday.

Eddie


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 4 2006, 07:11 AM~5368157
> *Can someone post a reg. form?
> *


heres the a link for the pre-registration forms

http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/Register/Forms2/Entry.jpg


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 4 2006, 04:06 PM~5371328
> *ill b at this one 4 sure does that $25 dollor elec apply to bikes too?
> *


yeah bro, the $25 charge for electricity applies to cars or bikes. Thats something we have no control over, the fairgrounds will be regulating on that.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dead line is 2 weeks prior to show u can prolly send it in now im send myne in a week


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 4 2006, 05:15 PM~5371371
> *im just wondering how did streetlow pull this one off getting a show back at the fairgrounds , props to streetlow
> *






YEAH WUT HE SAID


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 4 2006, 06:54 AM~5368084
> *SOCIOS WILL B IN DA HOUSE
> *


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 4 2006, 05:15 PM~5371371
> *im just wondering how did streetlow pull this one off getting a show back at the fairgrounds
> *


New "Open Minded" City Counsel Members.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 4 2006, 08:36 PM~5372688
> *New "Open Minded" City Counsel Members.
> *


right on


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

OOOOHH SHIIIEEET!!!!!! 818 to da 408!!


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 4 2006, 07:08 PM~5371853
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE
> *


FO SHO..................GOTTA REPRESENT THE HOME TEAM.........PROPS TO STREETLOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@May 5 2006, 12:44 AM~5373274
> *OOOOHH SHIIIEEET!!!!!! 818 to da 408!!
> *



see ya there!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 4 2006, 07:08 PM~5371853
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE
> *


for sure, big props to streetlow mag for this one.....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE* WILL BE IN THE MOTHERFUCKIN HOUSE


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILL BE THERE 4 SURE. SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOW.
ANYTHING STREET LOW DOSE IS ALWAYS GOOD. THANKS TO GILBERT AND HIS STAFF.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

You know that this is one show that will bring San Jo back to the status it was decades ago. So get those LoLo's ready!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 7 2006, 09:46 PM~5387779
> *You know that this is one show that will bring San Jo back to the status it was decades ago. So get those LoLo's ready!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I cant wait!
The bIGG "I" will be in the house!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Remember this is an indoor and outdoor event. So get those ranflas ready!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 9 2006, 02:28 PM~5397955
> *Remember this is an indoor and outdoor event. So get those ranflas ready!
> *



You know it homie!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so if u show up saturday u get indoor for sure?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 10 2006, 03:12 PM~5404704
> *so if u show up saturday u get indoor for sure?
> *



there is a lot of space inside... but I know that there are alot of heavy hitters that will be coming to this one... either way, it's alot easier setting up Saturday and bot having to worry about waking up so early to get to the show. That way you can finish Saturday and party that night and wake up around 8am to get those final touches done to the ride.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so can we barbq or no? this is going to be a bad ass show!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*SO WHO'S BRINGING IT TO THE HOPPING PIT!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ANOTHER SHOW, SHIT I AM IN LOWRIDER HEAVEN. HOLLY SHIT


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 10 2006, 04:09 PM~5404956
> *so can we barbq or no? this is going to be a bad ass show!
> *


unfortunatly no BBQ... but you can bring in an ice chest with all your favorite drinks   , any food that doesn't need cooking. Hey if you can sneak in a propane pit and not get caught... that's your business. We have no control over the food. You know we are lookin gout for you fellow streetlowriders. We know how much money it takes to build a ride, plus get to the show, hotel, registration, and then if you have children... the last thing you want is to dish out 40 bucks for some little ass hotdog and coke. So take the advice... but you didn't hear it from me :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 10 2006, 06:53 PM~5405628
> *unfortunatly no BBQ... but you can bring in an ice chest with all your favorite drinks      , any food that doesn't need cooking. Hey if you can sneak in a propane pit and not get caught... that's your business. We have no control over the food. You know we are lookin gout for you fellow streetlowriders. We know how much money it takes to build a ride, plus get to the show, hotel, registration, and then if you have children... the last thing you want is to dish out 40 bucks for some little ass hotdog and coke. So take the advice... but you didn't hear it from me :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 10 2006, 05:38 PM~5405527
> *ANOTHER SHOW, SHIT I AM IN LOWRIDER HEAVEN.  HOLLY SHIT
> *


Are you going to be at the show?


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*My club was at the last fairgrounds show about 15 years ago? (not sure how long ago) So I think its only fitting to be there for this hostorical event!!!!! Thank You SLM for bringing back a TRUE SAN JOSE LOW RIDER EVENT.*

Big Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 10 2006, 06:53 PM~5405628
> *unfortunatly no BBQ... but you can bring in an ice chest with all your favorite drinks      , any food that doesn't need cooking. Hey if you can sneak in a propane pit and not get caught... that's your business. We have no control over the food. You know we are lookin gout for you fellow streetlowriders. We know how much money it takes to build a ride, plus get to the show, hotel, registration, and then if you have children... the last thing you want is to dish out 40 bucks for some little ass hotdog and coke. So take the advice... but you didn't hear it from me :biggrin:
> *



q vo homie which models r u havin on this special event?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 10 2006, 04:06 PM~5404945
> *there is a lot of space inside... but I know that there are alot of heavy hitters that will be coming to this one... either way, it's alot easier setting up Saturday and bot having to worry about waking up so early to get to the show. That way you can finish Saturday and party that night and wake up around 8am to get those final touches done to the ride.
> *


so for bikes there goin to be a nice big area inside deticated for the bikes ? :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 09:48 AM~5409673
> *so for bikes there goin to be a nice big area inside deticated for the bikes ? :biggrin:
> *



as a matter of fact we do have a huge 100 SQ FT inside area for the bikes... that's if they want to be put there.


----------



## lolohopper81 (Aug 3, 2005)

wut bout the foolz that r juz going 4 tha show? what do i pay 4 entrance? :dunno:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

so how many braclets u get when u enter a car? driver & 2 passengers? 3 all together or ?????????


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 10 2006, 05:05 PM~5405278
> *SO WHO'S BRINGING IT TO THE HOPPING PIT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME :wave:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 11 2006, 04:33 PM~5411475
> *ME :wave:
> *


HOPE YOU DOING MORE THEN 40 NOW! :biggrin: 

IM COOL,IMA BE CHILLIN,AND HAVE MY CAR DISPLAYED.

ILL BE CHEERING,"CHI-VO-YOU-CAN-DO-IT!"


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 11 2006, 02:37 PM~5411510
> *HOPE YOU DOING MORE THEN 40 NOW!
> 
> IM COOL,IMA BE CHILLIN,AND HAVE MY CAR DISPLAYED.
> *


 wont u do both


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 11 2006, 04:38 PM~5411521
> *wont u do both
> *


ILL HOP IT IN THE STREETS.
IM COOL WITH HOPPING A CAR AT THE SHOWS,ITS A WASTE OF MONEY CAUSE UNLESS YOUR BALLIN OR GOT A SPONCER,ITS TOO HARD TO WIN.I ONLY HAVE 12'S IN THE REAR,AND I CANT COMPETE WITH CARS THAT HAVE 16'S+ IN THE REAR!
pLUS NO WAY I CAN BEAT THE T&W ELCO!

I RATHER TAKE IT TO THE STREET AND HOP AGAINST SOMEONE ON THE SAME LEVEL AS MY CAR.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 11 2006, 02:41 PM~5411543
> *ILL HOP IT IN THE STREETS.
> IM COOL WITH HOPPING A CAR AT THE SHOWS,ITS A WASTE OF MONEY CAUSE UNLESS YOUR BALLIN OR GOT A SPONCER,ITS TOO HARD TO WIN.I ONLY HAVE 12'S IN THE REAR,AND I CANT COMPETE WITH CARS THAT HAVE 16'S+ IN THE REAR!
> pLUS NO WAY I CAN BEAT THE T&W ELCO!
> ...


good point right there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 11 2006, 12:31 PM~5410601
> *as a matter of fact we do have a huge 100 SQ FT inside area for the bikes... that's if they want to be put there.
> *


hell ya i wana be in im sure its goin to be hot that day :biggrin: u can pick if u want indoor or out?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 11 2006, 04:42 PM~5411556
> *good point right there
> *


IM GLAD CHIVO IS BRINGING THE GP OUT!
I HOPE ALL SAN JO CLUBS AND CLUBS AROUND AND OUTSIDE OF THE BAY MAKE THIS SHOW,AND HAVE SHI CRACCIN AGAIN.
LETS HOPE THE HYPHY MORONS STAY AT HOME OR FIND A SPOT SOMEWHERE ELSE TO DO THEIR THANG.

MATT YOU GNNA HAVE THAT SWEET ASS LAC READY FOR THE SHOW HOMIE?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 11 2006, 02:45 PM~5411582
> *IM GLAD CHIVO IS BRINGING THE GP OUT!
> I HOPE ALL SAN JO CLUBS AND CLUBS AROUND AND OUTSIDE OF THE BAY MAKE THIS SHOW,AND HAVE SHI CRACCIN AGAIN.
> LETS HOPE THE HYPHY MORONS STAY AT HOME OR FIND A SPOT SOMEWHERE ELSE TO DO THEIR THANG.
> ...


i know, but them hyphy fools are already here hopefully they wasnt from san jo, oh well....yea the lac is almost ready im done for right now i just wanna cruise something for this year next is the fifth wheel rim installed thats it for this yr, then back at it next year did u see me roll it this cinco de mayo?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 11 2006, 04:48 PM~5411607
> *i know, but them hyphy fools are already here hopefully they wasnt from san jo, oh well....yea the lac is almost ready im done for right now i just wanna cruise something for this year next is the fifth wheel rim installed thats it for this yr, then back at it next year did u see me roll it this cinco de mayo?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's the same as every show, you get a passenger in when you register a car... so total of 2. If you pre-reg now, you can get additional 3 bracelets at discount price of $10 each. The day of the show the bracelets will be $20. For spectators it will be $25 at the door.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

same apply for bikes right 2 per entery?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 11 2006, 03:41 PM~5411543
> *ILL HOP IT IN THE STREETS.
> IM COOL WITH HOPPING A CAR AT THE SHOWS,ITS A WASTE OF MONEY CAUSE UNLESS YOUR BALLIN OR GOT A SPONCER,ITS TOO HARD TO WIN.I ONLY HAVE 12'S IN THE REAR,AND I CANT COMPETE WITH CARS THAT HAVE 16'S+ IN THE REAR!
> pLUS NO WAY I CAN BEAT THE T&W ELCO!
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP RICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 11 2006, 02:56 PM~5411673
> *same apply for bikes right 2 per entery?
> *



RIGHT!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 11 2006, 01:31 PM~5410601
> *as a matter of fact we do have a huge 100 SQ FT inside area for the bikes... that's if they want to be put there.
> *


haha I hope you mean 1000sq ft cause 100 is only a 10x10 room


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 11 2006, 12:31 PM~5410601
> *as a matter of fact we do have a huge 100 SQ FT inside area for the bikes... that's if they want to be put there.
> *


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sent in my pre reg today


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 11 2006, 03:33 PM~5411475
> *ME :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 11 2006, 07:06 PM~5412412
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHAT UP RICK!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whats up BROTHA?!
I look forward to seeing all the homies at this show!
I need to give Tom a call!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 10 2006, 06:53 PM~5405628
> *unfortunatly no BBQ... but you can bring in an ice chest with all your favorite drinks      , any food that doesn't need cooking. Hey if you can sneak in a propane pit and not get caught... that's your business. We have no control over the food. You know we are lookin gout for you fellow streetlowriders. We know how much money it takes to build a ride, plus get to the show, hotel, registration, and then if you have children... the last thing you want is to dish out 40 bucks for some little ass hotdog and coke. So take the advice... but you didn't hear it from me :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 11 2006, 07:04 PM~5412948
> *haha I hope you mean 1000sq ft cause 100 is only a 10x10 room
> *



ur wrong it's a 10,000sq ft... 100x100. either way, it's big!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 11 2006, 03:41 PM~5411543
> *ILL HOP IT IN THE STREETS.
> IM COOL WITH HOPPING A CAR AT THE SHOWS,ITS A WASTE OF MONEY CAUSE UNLESS YOUR BALLIN OR GOT A SPONCER,ITS TOO HARD TO WIN.I ONLY HAVE 12'S IN THE REAR,AND I CANT COMPETE WITH CARS THAT HAVE 16'S+ IN THE REAR!
> pLUS NO WAY I CAN BEAT THE T&W ELCO!
> ...


the elco is radical homie your safe :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 12 2006, 07:00 PM~5418541
> *the elco is radical homie your safe :biggrin:
> *


ONLY WHEN WE WANT TO WIN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im sendin me pre reg for his show this week


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

This is one not to miss


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP CALL!!!!!!!!! WHO'S COMING TO SWING IT?? :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2006, 08:12 PM~5419015
> *HOP CALL!!!!!!!!! WHO'S COMING TO SWING IT?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


She is!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 09:29 PM~5419151
> *She is!
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

or her >>>>>


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

did u get pics of the other side?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 09:36 PM~5419182
> *or her >>>>>
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL TAKE THEM BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :biggrin: :biggrin:
I'M A BIG BOY I NEED ALOT OF LOVIN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

and her >>>>>


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 09:49 PM~5419265
> *and her >>>>>
> 
> 
> ...


 I'LL TAKE THE WHOLE LOT, LIKE I SAID I'M A BIG BOY AND NEED ALL THE LOVIN I COULD GET!!!!! :0


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

likes big boys>>>>>


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 09:56 PM~5419287
> *likes big boys>>>>>
> 
> 
> ...



YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: AND I LIKE BIG BUTTS, A PERFECT MATCH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

And.....up comes my Dinner. :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 12 2006, 10:09 PM~5419339
> *And.....up comes my Dinner. :cheesy:
> *


THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR EATING SO LATE......... :0


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

should we bring her back?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 10:29 PM~5419459
> *should we bring her back?
> 
> 
> ...


THE MORE THE MERRIER!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 10:29 PM~5419459
> *should we bring her back?
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 10:05 AM~5380839
> *SHARKSIDE WILL BE IN THE MOTHERFUCKIN HOUSE
> *


LIKE SMOKEY FROM FRIDAY "AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNN" :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 12 2006, 08:00 PM~5418541
> *the elco is radical homie your safe :biggrin:
> *



Hey Jimmy 

The Elco can be in Radical class one day and double pump street class the next :0 

Maybe the Elco just might show up as a single pump street class :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 12 2006, 09:26 AM~5415096
> *Whats up BROTHA?!
> I look forward to seeing all the homies at this show!
> I need to give Tom a call!
> *



What's crackin Rick

Maybe we should car pool to the show the way gas prices are :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 14 2006, 12:46 PM~5427495
> *What's crackin Rick
> 
> Maybe we should car pool to the show the way gas prices are :biggrin:
> *


WHAT!!! RICK'S GONNA TOW THE ELCO WITH HIS CADDY??     HEY TOMMY I CALL SHOTGUN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 14 2006, 01:50 PM~5427526
> *WHAT!!! RICK'S GONNA TOW THE ELCO WITH HIS CADDY??         HEY TOMMY I CALL SHOTGUN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Anything is possible :wave:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 14 2006, 01:50 PM~5427526
> *WHAT!!! RICK'S GONNA TOW THE ELCO WITH HIS CADDY??         HEY TOMMY I CALL SHOTGUN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey brother....hows the hawaiian spirit :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2006, 09:59 PM~5419296
> *YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: AND I LIKE BIG BUTTS, A PERFECT MATCH :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 14 2006, 12:43 PM~5427480
> *Hey Jimmy
> 
> The Elco can be in Radical class one day and  double pump street class the next :0
> ...


with enough weight anythings possible, but than again nobody would really be able to tell with that bed sheet over the setup...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

o shit, here we go again! :uh:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 10:56 PM~5419287
> *likes big boys>>>>>
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Tight Thanks StreetLow your concert sounds like its going to be off da hook!!!!!!!!!!

Only thing is remind the artist of the date, cuz you know our Local Hyphy Bay Stars have a bad habit of not showing up, But shit the 25 dollars is worth the concert alone much props, its koo to have a FEW of up and comming rappers, but when the entire line up consist of Newbies its annoying :thumbsup: 
Dont know how you pulled this one off and got these major artist but Thanks


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 14 2006, 02:49 PM~5428088
> *hey brother....hows the hawaiian spirit :biggrin:
> *


IT'S GREAT , CAN I BARROW YOUR PHONE? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64+May 14 2006, 01:46 PM~5427495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 09:49 PM~5419265
> *and her >>>>>
> 
> 
> ...




yo quiero con Tomasa :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 09:29 PM~5419151
> *She is!
> 
> 
> ...




TAMBIEN CON CHOLE :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 11 2006, 02:41 PM~5411543
> *ILL HOP IT IN THE STREETS.
> IM COOL WITH HOPPING A CAR AT THE SHOWS,ITS A WASTE OF MONEY CAUSE UNLESS YOUR BALLIN OR GOT A SPONCER,ITS TOO HARD TO WIN.I ONLY HAVE 12'S IN THE REAR,AND I CANT COMPETE WITH CARS THAT HAVE 16'S+ IN THE REAR!
> I RATHER TAKE IT TO THE STREET AND HOP AGAINST SOMEONE ON THE SAME LEVEL AS MY CAR.
> *


I FEEL U ON DA ELCO I CAN'T TAKE DAT FUCKER EITHER :worship: MAYBE ANOTHER DAY BUT NOT YET  BUT I'M DOIN IT JUS 4 DA FUN OF IT BRO JUS TO REP MY CLUB IN DA PIT WE HAVEN'T BEEN IN DA PIT IN A WHILE SO Y NOT HAVE SOME FUN....

AND MY CAR AIN'T RADICAL SO GUESS I'LL SEE U ON DA STREETZ :biggrin: 

MY CARZ 4 DA STREETZ 2 BUT FUCK IT Y NOT HOP AT A STREETLOW SHOW ESPECIALLY IN UR HOMETOWN WELL ATLEAST MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 15 2006, 10:37 AM~5432083
> *I FEEL U ON DA ELCO I CAN'T TAKE DAT FUCKER EITHER :worship: MAYBE ANOTHER DAY BUT NOT YET  BUT I'M DOIN IT JUS 4 DA FUN OF IT BRO JUS TO REP MY CLUB IN DA PIT WE HAVEN'T BEEN IN DA PIT IN A WHILE SO Y NOT HAVE SOME FUN....
> 
> AND MY CAR AIN'T RADICAL SO GUESS I'LL SEE U ON DA STREETZ :biggrin:
> ...


I FEEL YOU CHIVO,I HOPE YOU DO PUT IT DOWN!I HOPE ALL OF SAN JO PUTS IT DOWN!
EITHER WAY,PROPS TO YOU FOR STEEPING IN THE PIT!  
AND YES,I CONSIDER THIS A HOMETOWN SHOW NO DOUBT,IF I COULD ONLY MAKE 1 SHOW THIS YEAR,THIS WOULD BE THE ONE I WOULD CHOSE!
SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 15 2006, 08:55 AM~5432177
> *I FEEL YOU CHIVO,I HOPE YOU DO PUT IT DOWN!I HOPE ALL OF SAN JO PUTS IT DOWN!
> EITHER WAY,PROPS TO YOU FOR STEEPING IN THE PIT!
> AND YES,I CONSIDER THIS A HOMETOWN SHOW NO DOUBT,IF I COULD ONLY MAKE 1 SHOW THIS YEAR,THIS WOULD BE THE ONE I WOULD CHOSE!
> ...


:thumbsup: THX....DON'T KNO HOW MY RIDEZ GONNA DO BUT FUCK IT NEVER KNO WHEN THERE GONNA HAVE ANOTHER BIG SHOW LIKE DIZ IN SAN JO AGAIN! WOULD B NICE 2 C UR CADDI HOPPIN THOUGH


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 14 2006, 04:45 PM~5428344
> *with enough weight anythings possible, but than again nobody would really be able to tell with that bed sheet over the setup...
> *




Ok class in now in session Jimmy :biggrin: 

There is a reason for the white sheet and it is not to hide anything in the bed. The reason is to deflect the Sun from the Batteries. 
Extreme Cold and extreme Heat or bad for the batteries! 

If you recall in Monterey it was an overcast day in-which it actually rained and there was no cover on the bed when you and your club members stopped by the Elco and seen the OWNER WAS WORKING ON IT! :0 

If you want to look at it AGAIN just ask. There is nothing to hide. :wave:

In the bed of the Elco it has parts from all different companies; you can say the Elco’s setup is a hydraulic mutt :thumbsup:

Class is now over! uffin:


Hey Jimmy another thing; your one to talk about weight :dunno:

Don’t you have too much excessive metal on the rear of the frame, that’s why you had problems fitting the car body back on the frame? :twak:

Isn’t that why you had to cut your trunk floor pan off to get the body to fit?:banghead:


If you think the Elco works with weight, I will let you hop it with your pumps and then I will place my pumps back in and then we will see the difference?:buttkick:











:tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 15 2006, 02:04 PM~5433741
> *Ok class in now in session Jimmy :biggrin:
> 
> There is a reason for the white sheet and it is not to hide anything in the bed. The reason is to deflect the Sun from the Batteries.
> ...


 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

actually the trunk pan is missing because its at the chrome shop nothing t&w would know anything about but when it is back from chrome you can measure it and see it is the same size as a stock one, I dont like how it looks when people half ass the trunk pans and get the cheap lower portion and use screws to attach it to the old one. mine is a full pan. and will be welded in. If the sun is so bad for your batteries what about water??? You dont seem to have a problem letting everything get all wet, when the car is at home. but hey what do I know i keep my sheets on my bed.... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 15 2006, 02:55 PM~5433938
> *actually the trunk pan is missing because its at the chrome shop nothing t&w would know anything about but when it is back from chrome you can measure it and see it is the same size as a stock one, I dont like how it looks when people half ass the trunk pans and get the cheap lower portion and use screws to attach it to the old one. mine is a full pan. and will be welded in.  If the sun is so bad for your batteries what about water??? You dont seem to have a problem letting everything get all wet, when the car is at home. but hey what do I know i keep my sheets on my bed.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 15 2006, 03:55 PM~5433938
> *actually the trunk pan is missing because its at the chrome shop nothing t&w would know anything about but when it is back from chrome you can measure it and see it is the same size as a stock one, I dont like how it looks when people half ass the trunk pans and get the cheap lower portion and use screws to attach it to the old one. mine is a full pan. and will be welded in.  If the sun is so bad for your batteries what about water??? You dont seem to have a problem letting everything get all wet, when the car is at home. but hey what do I know i keep my sheets on my bed.... :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU STILL DON'T KNOW A DAMN THING ABOUT US FOOL!!!!! :uh: YOU'RE JUST LEARNING ABOUT CHROME :0 WE'VE BEEN CHROMING OUR RIDES FOR YEARS, YOU WERE STILL RIDING YOUR BIG WHEEL WHEN WE WERE ALREADY CHROMING OUR RIDES........ :biggrin: 

BEST THING FOR YOU TO DO IS JUST KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT & SIT BACK AND LEARN BABY BOY, CAUSE ONE WHO KEEPS TALKING IN CLASS DON'T LEARN SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

this is getting good.. let's put them words to the test... come and hop @


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im gettin my pre reg out this week for it


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 15 2006, 07:53 PM~5434967
> *this is getting good.. let's put them words to the test... come and hop @
> 
> 
> ...


WE'VE PROVED OUR WORDS, JUST ASK ANYONE WHO WENT TO THE MONTEREY & TENNYSON SHOWS, SAM BURGERS. DUDE WAS TO SCARED TO NOSE UP, HE MADE HIMSELF & HIS CLUB LOOK BAD......... :0 WE'LL BRING IT TO SAN JO TOO WE AINT SCURRED!!!!!!!!!!  

*T&W HYDRAULICS
DON'T TALK ABOUT IT
BE ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 15 2006, 07:04 PM~5435056
> *WE'VE PROVED OUR WORDS, JUST ASK ANYONE WHO WENT TO THE MONTEREY & TENNYSON SHOWS, SAM BURGERS. DUDE WAS TO SCARED TO NOSE UP, HE MADE HIMSELF & HIS CLUB LOOK BAD......... :0  WE'LL BRING IT TO SAN JO TOO WE AINT SCURRED!!!!!!!!!!
> DAMN!!!!!*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 15 2006, 09:04 PM~5435056
> *WE'VE PROVED OUR WORDS, JUST ASK ANYONE WHO WENT TO THE MONTEREY & TENNYSON SHOWS, SAM BURGERS. DUDE WAS TO SCARED TO NOSE UP, HE MADE HIMSELF & HIS CLUB LOOK BAD......... :0  WE'LL BRING IT TO SAN JO TOO WE AINT SCURRED!!!!!!!!!!
> T&W HYDRAULICS
> DON'T TALK ABOUT IT
> ...


just bring your cell phone. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 15 2006, 08:06 PM~5435071
> *just bring your cell phone. :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T HAVE ONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 15 2006, 09:10 PM~5435098
> *I DON'T HAVE ONE!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: LOL :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: I KNOW YOU BACK TO SEE HER .CAMPER WAS HITTING BACK BUMPER.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark+May 14 2006, 01:49 PM~5428088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Mahalo!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALMOST TIME 4 DA SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 15 2006, 08:12 PM~5435117
> *:biggrin: LOL :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl: I KNOW YOU BACK TO SEE HER .CAMPER WAS HITTING BACK BUMPER.
> *


 SSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ON THE DOWN LOW MY BROTHER ON THE DOWN LOW!!! :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 15 2006, 07:12 PM~5435117
> *:biggrin: LOL :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl: I KNOW YOU BACK TO SEE HER .CAMPER WAS HITTING BACK BUMPER.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
it was the monkeys head. she put a spell on pauly! he didnt wanna do it!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 15 2006, 09:21 PM~5435195
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> it was the monkeys head. she put a spell on pauly! he didnt wanna do it!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 15 2006, 08:21 PM~5435195
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> it was the monkeys head. she put a spell on pauly! he didnt wanna do it!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I SEE THAT "LOW C" IS UP IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 15 2006, 08:42 PM~5435301
> *I SEE THAT "LOW C" IS UP IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  uffin:  uffin:
> *




:wave: :wave: WHEN IS THE NEXT TIME WE ARE GOING TO TEAR UP SOME SAM'S HOTDOGS. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 15 2006, 09:53 PM~5435370
> *:wave:  :wave: WHEN IS THE NEXT TIME WE ARE GOING TO TEAR UP SOME SAM'S HOTDOGS. :biggrin:
> *



I am ready for this weekend. I'll tear up some Hot Dogs :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 15 2006, 08:55 PM~5435384
> *I am ready for this weekend. I'll tear up some Hot Dogs :biggrin:
> *


Use them Hot Dogs from the back of your neck.


----------



## betterhalf64 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 14 2006, 03:54 PM~5428379
> *o shit, here we go again! :uh:
> *



This time let's keep it a clean :buttkick:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
LMAO! :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i didnt say shit yet, but i suggest you guys keep our club name out of it! :guns: :buttkick: :nono:


ok , changed my mind when i read the other page  



> This time let's keep it a clean :buttkick:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lets see, why would he nose up if his shit wasnt working right, to take a 3rd loss?:twak: you act like the elso did perfect on its first times out! dont trip when we get it working right he will nose up, but for now he will sit back and do what he does best, TALK ALOT OF SHIT!:roflmao: once you get to know him he is a pretty funny guy! as for our club lookin bad, atleast they were there......




> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 15 2006, 09:04 PM~5435056
> *WE'VE PROVED OUR WORDS, JUST ASK ANYONE WHO WENT TO THE MONTEREY & TENNYSON SHOWS, SAM BURGERS. DUDE WAS TO SCARED TO NOSE UP, HE MADE HIMSELF & HIS CLUB LOOK BAD......... :0  WE'LL BRING IT TO SAN JO TOO WE AINT SCURRED!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> T&W HYDRAULICS
> ...


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 15 2006, 08:04 PM~5435056
> *WE'VE PROVED OUR WORDS, JUST ASK ANYONE WHO WENT TO THE MONTEREY & TENNYSON SHOWS, SAM BURGERS. DUDE WAS TO SCARED TO NOSE UP, HE MADE HIMSELF & HIS CLUB LOOK BAD......... :0  WE'LL BRING IT TO SAN JO TOO WE AINT SCURRED!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> T&W HYDRAULICS
> ...


 ENOUGH SHIT TALKING FUCK ALL THIS ON-LINE TALK DON'T INVOLVE OR EVEN BRING UP THE CLUBS NAME IT DOESN'T FLY WITH ME.... I'M A MEMBER AND DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT THE HOPPING JUST ASK (ALBERT) PEE-WEE THE ORIGINAL MOD HOPPER, BACK WHEN BEN WAS JUST SAVING MONEY TO BUY A MINI TRUCK A CLEAN FORD BY THE WAY, BEEN THERE DONE THAT AN ORIGINAL OLD DOG BEEN AROUND THE GAME FOR A LONG,LONG, TIME. THIS HOPPING TOPIC BETWEEN TWO MEN IS AN INDIVIDUAL COMPETITION LET'S LEAVE ALL THE SIDE BUSTERS OUT. I'M A FAMILY MAN A CLUB MEMBER AND JUST WANT TO ENJOY THE LIFESTYLE OF A LOWRIDER.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 16 2006, 02:04 AM~5436391
> *lets see, why would he nose up if his shit wasnt working right, to take a 3rd loss?:twak: you act like the elso did perfect on its first times out! dont trip when we get it working right he will nose up, but for now he will sit back and do what he does best, TALK ALOT OF SHIT!:roflmao: once you get to know him he is a pretty funny guy! as for our club lookin bad, atleast they were there......
> *


that dont mean shit.
Jim is a cool guy if you get to meet him,I agree,but he is in your club,no matter what he represents you guys when he talks shit,even if he says he dont,he dose cause everyone knows where he is from.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 16 2006, 08:45 AM~5437275
> *ENOUGH SHIT TALKING FUCK ALL THIS ON-LINE TALK DON'T INVOLVE OR EVEN BRING UP THE CLUBS NAME IT DOESN'T FLY WITH ME.... I'M A MEMBER AND DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT THE HOPPING JUST ASK (ALBERT) PEE-WEE THE ORIGINAL MOD HOPPER, BACK WHEN BEN WAS JUST SAVING MONEY TO BUY A  MINI TRUCK A CLEAN FORD BY THE WAY, BEEN THERE DONE THAT AN ORIGINAL OLD DOG BEEN AROUND THE GAME FOR A LONG,LONG, TIME. THIS HOPPING TOPIC BETWEEN TWO MEN IS AN INDIVIDUAL COMPETITION LET'S LEAVE ALL THE SIDE BUSTERS OUT. I'M A FAMILY MAN A CLUB MEMBER AND JUST WANT TO ENJOY THE LIFESTYLE OF A LOWRIDER.
> *


Ok,you say dont bring up the clubs name,blah,blah,so why bring up the homies name when he dont got shit to do with this,and he wants to keep it that way?
shit talking iis and has ALWAYS been part of this lifestyle homie.
You may be older then me,no arguments here,but I been arounfd this game for a LOOOONG time and not just in one area,I have dipped my cars from blocc's in San Jose,out to L.A and bacc.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 8 2006, 07:09 AM~5389419
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I cant wait!
> The bIGG "I" will be in the house!
> *


 IS THAT RIGHT!!!! THE BIG CAPONE WILL BE RIDING UP WITH ME JUST TO LET ALL THE FOOLS KNOW WHO'S BACK IN THE GAME  

AND DON'T BE HITTING NO SWITCHES ON ME BECAUSE THE PO-PO IS FAMILY AND I WILL GIVE HIM YOUR LICENSE PLATE NUMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Can't miss this one.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 16 2006, 09:31 AM~5437490
> *IS THAT RIGHT!!!! THE BIG CAPONE WILL BE RIDING UP WITH ME JUST TO LET ALL THE FOOLS KNOW WHO'S BACK IN THE GAME
> 
> AND DON'T BE HITTING NO SWITCHES ON ME BECAUSE THE PO-PO IS FAMILY AND I WILL GIVE HIM YOUR LICENSE PLATE NUMBERS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
even more reason to flip a switch!!!!
Bottom Line,this is gonna be a good ass show.
Lets make sure we(ALL CLUBS) keep it all good so we can have another one at the fair grounds!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 15 2006, 09:55 PM~5435384
> *I am ready for this weekend. I'll tear up some Hot Dogs :biggrin:
> *


I could go for a Milk shake!!!!!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 16 2006, 08:22 AM~5437452
> *Ok,you say dont bring up the clubs name,blah,blah,so why bring up the homies name when he dont got shit to do with this,and he wants to keep it that way?
> shit talking iis and has ALWAYS been part of this lifestyle homie.
> You may be older then me,no arguments here,but I been arounfd this game for a LOOOONG time and not just in one area,I have dipped my cars from blocc's in San Jose,out to L.A and bacc.
> *


 LIKE I SAID LEAVE THE CLUB OUT. AND BRINGING UP HOMIES IS TO PREVENT ANY BULLSHIT AMONG FRIENDS BREAKING OUT YOUR HOMIES ARE MY HOMIES IT'S A SMALL WORLD AND WE SHOULD ALL JUST HAVE RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER. LET'S JUST DROP THIS TOPIC AND KEEP THE PEACE. 

**** STOP SIDE BUSTING ****
WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF AND YOURSELF ONLY IS WHAT I ALWAYS SAY LIVE BY STANDARDS AND YOU WILL LIVE A BETTER LIFE.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 16 2006, 09:41 AM~5437537
> *LIKE I SAID LEAVE THE CLUB OUT. AND BRINGING UP HOMIES IS TO PREVENT ANY BULLSHIT AMONG FRIENDS BREAKING OUT YOUR HOMIES ARE MY HOMIES IT'S A SMALL WORLD AND WE SHOULD ALL JUST HAVE RESPECT FOR ONE ANOTHER. LET'S JUST DROP THIS TOPIC AND KEEP THE PEACE.
> 
> **** STOP SIDE BUSTING ****
> ...


  
FYI,TOM,Pauley and the team T&W boys are Close personal friends of mine.
These guys have gone out there way in the past also to help me on my cars when I needed this or that done or fixed.
So its not side busting,its me standing by my homies!

anyways,its all good homie,see you at the show! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ITS NO FUN TO KEEP QUIET. :biggrin: ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL AGREE W/ ME.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 16 2006, 10:28 AM~5437862
> *ITS NO FUN TO KEEP QUIET.  :biggrin: ALOT OF PEOPLE WILL AGREE W/ ME.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark+May 16 2006, 08:28 AM~5437862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ITS PRETTY FUNNY WHEN PEOPLE TAKE THIS SHIT TO THE HEART...IT SHIT TALKING OVER THE INTERNET PEOPLE. :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

lets see, why would he nose up if his shit wasnt working right, to take a 3rd loss? you act like the elso did perfect on its first times out! dont trip when we get it working right he will nose up, but for now he will sit back and do what he does best, TALK ALOT OF SHIT!:roflmao: once you get to know him he is a pretty funny guy! as for our club lookin bad, atleast they were there......

True the Elco did not work the way we wanted it to, it’s first time out. 

That day was at the Tennyson show in 05. The day we beat Jimmy for the first time :0 

Like I said in the past: With hydraulics there are no guaranties

The Elco had another bad day at the INDIVIDUALS show in Fresno 05. The Elco did not even place

As far as what Jimmy does best, TALK ALOT OF SHIT

My TEAM and I do not trip on that; it all part of the game and Lifestyle

We are here to represent are best and when we are challenged that is when it fun really starts :biggrin: 

ENOUGH SHIT TALKING FUCK ALL THIS ON-LINE TALK DON'T INVOLVE OR EVEN BRING UP THE CLUBS NAME IT DOESN'T FLY WITH ME.... I'M A MEMBER AND DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT THE HOPPING JUST ASK (ALBERT) PEE-WEE THE ORIGINAL MOD HOPPER, BACK WHEN BEN WAS JUST SAVING MONEY TO BUY A MINI TRUCK A CLEAN FORD BY THE WAY, BEEN THERE DONE THAT AN ORIGINAL OLD DOG BEEN AROUND THE GAME FOR A LONG,LONG, TIME. THIS HOPPING TOPIC BETWEEN TWO MEN IS AN INDIVIDUAL COMPETITION LET'S LEAVE ALL THE SIDE BUSTERS OUT. I'M A FAMILY MAN A CLUB MEMBER AND JUST WANT TO ENJOY THE LIFESTYLE OF A LOWRIDER.



One thing you need to realize is that Jimmy is wearing your club shirt and is flying your club plaque, he is then representing your club 24/7 whether you agree are not 

So when he is on here LIL making comments about his car he is then representing your club.

As far as (THIS HOPPING TOPIC BETWEEN TWO MEN IS AN INDIVIDUAL COMPETITION LET'S LEAVE ALL THE SIDE BUSTERS OUT.) hopping being just between Jimmy and me you are wrong. 

This is between Life Finest and Team T&W.

I cannot build a car by myself; you ever try to flip a car frame by yourself?

It is a TEAM effort and when you are on TEAM T&W you are Family. 


Hear on LIL Jimmy gave thanks to his Club members for pulling an all niter to get his car ready for the Tennyson that is what a car club and Family is about, pulling together when things need to be handled.

I have been LOWRIDING since I was 16 years old when I had my 4 pumped 62 Impala, I am now 40

I am also a family man with 6 kids who enjoys the LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE.


As part of the LOWRIDER lifestyle you need to realize that there is always going to be somebody talking shit. 


If you cannot handle the pressure of the LOWRIDING LIFSTYLE stay HOME and off the Internet
:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 16 2006, 11:59 AM~5438338
> *lets see, why would he nose up if his shit wasnt working right, to take a 3rd loss?  you act like the elso did perfect on its first times out! dont trip when we get it working right he will nose up, but for now he will sit back and do what he does best, TALK ALOT OF SHIT!:roflmao: once you get to know him he is a pretty funny guy! as for our club lookin bad, atleast they were there......
> 
> True the Elco did not work the way we wanted it to, it’s first time out.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
straight from a O.G!


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 16 2006, 10:59 AM~5438338
> *lets see, why would he nose up if his shit wasnt working right, to take a 3rd loss?  you act like the elso did perfect on its first times out! dont trip when we get it working right he will nose up, but for now he will sit back and do what he does best, TALK ALOT OF SHIT!:roflmao: once you get to know him he is a pretty funny guy! as for our club lookin bad, atleast they were there......
> 
> True the Elco did not work the way we wanted it to, it’s first time out.
> ...


I don't want to believe it but it's so TRUE, much respect...

As far as the pressure and staying home, NOT going to happen. The only pressure I have is making the flight to my son's college football games this season.

Staying off the internet, I WILL DO. It's nothing but a COMADRE HOT LINE anyway.

As for lowriding lifestyles I like to keep it peacefull and enjoyable. HATERS are the only ones who talk shit. Let's keep it real bring out the carne asada and the cerveza and FACE TO FACE we could put all this shit behind us.

NO need to continue being IGNORANT.. LET'S STOP THE HATING..


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DAMN IT EVERY1 HERE ALL BUTT HURT AND SHYT I JUS WANNA HOP :biggrin: THEREZ ALWAYZ GONNA B A WINNER AND A LOSER BUT THERE WILL ALWAYZ B A NEXT TIME AND ITZ NOT ALWAYZ DA SAME WINNER....SHYT TALKERZ R PART OF D GAME DATZ WUT PUMPZ ME UP TO HOP MY SHYT....MY RIDEZ STILL A PUPP IN DA GAME AND STILL NEEDZ ALOT OF SHYT AND IZ NO COMP 4 DA ELCO I'M NOT SURE BOUT DA OTHER RIDE CUZ I NEVER SEEN IT BUT SOONER OR LATER HOPEFULLY I WILL B ABLE 2 NOSE UP 2 DA ELCO NOT SHYT TALKIN BUT ITZ FUN TO ME TO KNO SOME1 CAN BEAT U CUZ DAT MAKEZ U WANNA BUILD UR SHYT EVEN BETTER  BUT WHEN U GUYZ R GONNA HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER LET ME KNO CUZ DIZ SOUNDZ GOOD :biggrin: FUCK GETTIN BUT HURT JUS HOP UR SHYT ITZ ALL FUN AND GAMEZ UNLESS U GUYZ R DIFFERENT THAN ME  WHETHER I WIN OR LOSE ITZ ALWAYZ GONNA B FUN 2 ME :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 16 2006, 08:49 AM~5437988
> *ITS PRETTY FUNNY WHEN PEOPLE TAKE THIS SHIT TO THE HEART...IT SHIT TALKING OVER THE INTERNET PEOPLE. :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


no shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 16 2006, 01:45 PM~5439636
> *DAMN IT EVERY1 HERE ALL BUTT HURT AND SHYT I JUS WANNA HOP :biggrin: THEREZ ALWAYZ GONNA B A WINNER AND A LOSER BUT THERE WILL ALWAYZ B A NEXT TIME AND ITZ NOT ALWAYZ DA SAME WINNER....SHYT TALKERZ R PART OF D GAME DATZ WUT PUMPZ ME UP TO HOP MY SHYT....MY RIDEZ STILL A PUPP IN DA GAME AND STILL NEEDZ ALOT OF SHYT AND IZ  NO COMP 4 DA ELCO I'M NOT SURE BOUT DA OTHER RIDE CUZ I NEVER SEEN IT BUT SOONER OR LATER HOPEFULLY I WILL B ABLE 2 NOSE UP 2 DA ELCO NOT SHYT TALKIN BUT ITZ FUN TO ME TO KNO SOME1 CAN BEAT U CUZ DAT MAKEZ U WANNA BUILD UR SHYT EVEN BETTER  BUT WHEN U GUYZ R GONNA HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER LET ME KNO CUZ DIZ SOUNDZ GOOD :biggrin: FUCK GETTIN BUT HURT JUS HOP UR SHYT ITZ ALL FUN AND GAMEZ UNLESS U GUYZ R DIFFERENT THAN ME  WHETHER I WIN OR LOSE ITZ ALWAYZ GONNA B FUN 2 ME :biggrin:
> *



exactly :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 16 2006, 03:45 PM~5439636
> *DAMN IT EVERY1 HERE ALL BUTT HURT AND SHYT I JUS WANNA HOP :biggrin: THEREZ ALWAYZ GONNA B A WINNER AND A LOSER BUT THERE WILL ALWAYZ B A NEXT TIME AND ITZ NOT ALWAYZ DA SAME WINNER....SHYT TALKERZ R PART OF D GAME DATZ WUT PUMPZ ME UP TO HOP MY SHYT....MY RIDEZ STILL A PUPP IN DA GAME AND STILL NEEDZ ALOT OF SHYT AND IZ  NO COMP 4 DA ELCO I'M NOT SURE BOUT DA OTHER RIDE CUZ I NEVER SEEN IT BUT SOONER OR LATER HOPEFULLY I WILL B ABLE 2 NOSE UP 2 DA ELCO NOT SHYT TALKIN BUT ITZ FUN TO ME TO KNO SOME1 CAN BEAT U CUZ DAT MAKEZ U WANNA BUILD UR SHYT EVEN BETTER  BUT WHEN U GUYZ R GONNA HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER LET ME KNO CUZ DIZ SOUNDZ GOOD :biggrin: FUCK GETTIN BUT HURT JUS HOP UR SHYT ITZ ALL FUN AND GAMEZ UNLESS U GUYZ R DIFFERENT THAN ME  WHETHER I WIN OR LOSE ITZ ALWAYZ GONNA B FUN 2 ME :biggrin:
> *


TRUE!
ME AND CHIVO BEEN TALKING SHIT BACC AND FORTH FOR ALMOST 2 YEARS NOW,AND IF THE DAY COMES THAT WE NOSE UP,WIN OR LOSE,IM SHAKING THE MANS HAND,AND IG BY SOME WIERD BAD LUCC I DO LOSE,IMA GO BUY HIM HIS MICCEYS 40.OZ!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 16 2006, 01:53 PM~5439701
> *TRUE!
> ME AND CHIVO BEEN TALKING SHIT BACC AND FORTH FOR ALMOST 2 YEARS NOW,AND IF THE DAY COMES THAT WE NOSE UP,WIN OR LOSE,IM SHAKING THE MANS HAND,AND IG BY SOME WIERD BAD LUCC I DO LOSE,IMA GO BUY HIM HIS MICCEYS 40.OZ!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: MAKE DAT 2 40'Z


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 16 2006, 03:56 PM~5439729
> *:roflmao: MAKE DAT 2 40'Z
> *


 :0 
Now I know I better win!
With the cost of gas prices i was just gonna say a Tall Can!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 16 2006, 01:58 PM~5439743
> *:0
> Now I know I better win!
> With the cost of gas prices i was just gonna say a Tall Can!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHA I KNO I THINK I'M GONNA PUSH MY RIDE DOWN KING AND HOP FUCK GAS HOPPIN GAS IZ HIGH! :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats up jim.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 16 2006, 03:45 PM~5439636
> *DAMN IT EVERY1 HERE ALL BUTT HURT AND SHYT I JUS WANNA HOP :biggrin: THEREZ ALWAYZ GONNA B A WINNER AND A LOSER BUT THERE WILL ALWAYZ B A NEXT TIME AND ITZ NOT ALWAYZ DA SAME WINNER....SHYT TALKERZ R PART OF D GAME DATZ WUT PUMPZ ME UP TO HOP MY SHYT....MY RIDEZ STILL A PUPP IN DA GAME AND STILL NEEDZ ALOT OF SHYT AND IZ  NO COMP 4 DA ELCO I'M NOT SURE BOUT DA OTHER RIDE CUZ I NEVER SEEN IT BUT SOONER OR LATER HOPEFULLY I WILL B ABLE 2 NOSE UP 2 DA ELCO NOT SHYT TALKIN BUT ITZ FUN TO ME TO KNO SOME1 CAN BEAT U CUZ DAT MAKEZ U WANNA BUILD UR SHYT EVEN BETTER  BUT WHEN U GUYZ R GONNA HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER LET ME KNO CUZ DIZ SOUNDZ GOOD :biggrin: FUCK GETTIN BUT HURT JUS HOP UR SHYT ITZ ALL FUN AND GAMEZ UNLESS U GUYZ R DIFFERENT THAN ME  WHETHER I WIN OR LOSE ITZ ALWAYZ GONNA B FUN 2 ME :biggrin:
> *


Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 16 2006, 03:17 PM~5439815
> *Whats up jim.
> *


just chillen listenin to the radio actually a song was just on and one line made me think of you.. went alittle sumthin like this " bitch better have my money" :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 16 2006, 04:23 PM~5439863
> *just chillen listenin to the radio actually a song was just on and one line made me think of you.. went alittle sumthin like this  " bitch better have my money" :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 16 2006, 10:59 AM~5438338
> *I have been LOWRIDING since I was 16 years old when I had my 4 pumped 62 Impala, I am now 40*


WOW! With such a young looking Wife I would've never known you were that old. :0 

Maybe she looks at you like Anna Nicole looked at her suger Daddy.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2006, 09:12 PM~5419015
> *HOP CALL!!!!!!!!! WHO'S COMING TO SWING IT?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Still waiting.....


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 16 2006, 05:04 PM~5440171
> *WOW! With such a young looking Wife I would've never known you were that old. :0
> 
> Maybe she looks at you like Anna Nicole looked at her suger Daddy.
> *



Get it right Nancy is older :biggrin: 

She is my suger ma ma uffin:

By the way........... why is Jen with you 

It ain't for your good looks :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 16 2006, 04:20 PM~5440276
> *Get it right Nancy is older  :biggrin:
> 
> She is my suger ma ma uffin:
> ...


 I'M STAYING OUT OF THIS ONE!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 16 2006, 07:45 AM~5437275
> *ENOUGH SHIT TALKING FUCK ALL THIS ON-LINE TALK DON'T INVOLVE OR EVEN B] PEE-WEE THE ORIGINAL MOD HOPPER, BACK WHEN BEN WAS JUST SAVING MONEY TO BUY A  MINI TRUCK [/B]A AN FORD BY THE WAY, BEEN THERE DONE THAT AN ORIGINAL OLD DOG BEEN AROUND THE GAME FOR A LONG,LONG, TIME. THIS HOPPING TOPIC BETWEEN TWO MEN IS AN INDIVIDUAL COMPETITION LET'S LEAVE ALL THE SIDE BUSTERS OUT. I'M A FAMILY MAN A CLUB MEMBER AND JUST WANT TO ENJOY THE LIFESTYLE OF A LOWRIDER.
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO? IF YOU & JR READ CLOSELY I NEVER SAID NOTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT YOUR CLUB OR SAID IT'S NAME, I JUST DON'T DO SHIT LIKE THAT..  

AND BRINGING BEN & PEEWEE'S NAMES INTO THIS, LETS JUST HOPE YOU DIDN'T OPEN ANOTHER WHOLE NEW CAN OF WORMS... :0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 16 2006, 04:20 PM~5440276
> *
> 
> By the way........... why is Jen with you
> ...


She's with me because I kick it with you and you know the best spots to eat.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 16 2006, 02:45 PM~5439636
> *DAMN IT EVERY1 HERE ALL BUTT HURT AND SHYT I JUS WANNA HOP :biggrin: THEREZ ALWAYZ GONNA B A WINNER AND A LOSER BUT THERE WILL ALWAYZ B A NEXT TIME AND ITZ NOT ALWAYZ DA SAME WINNER....SHYT TALKERZ R PART OF D GAME DATZ WUT PUMPZ ME UP TO HOP MY SHYT....MY RIDEZ STILL A PUPP IN DA GAME AND STILL NEEDZ ALOT OF SHYT AND IZ  NO COMP 4 DA ELCO I'M NOT SURE BOUT DA OTHER RIDE CUZ I NEVER SEEN IT BUT SOONER OR LATER HOPEFULLY I WILL B ABLE 2 NOSE UP 2 DA ELCO NOT SHYT TALKIN BUT ITZ FUN TO ME TO KNO SOME1 CAN BEAT U CUZ DAT MAKEZ U WANNA BUILD UR SHYT EVEN BETTER  BUT WHEN U GUYZ R GONNA HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER LET ME KNO CUZ DIZ SOUNDZ GOOD :biggrin: FUCK GETTIN BUT HURT JUS HOP UR SHYT ITZ ALL FUN AND GAMEZ UNLESS U GUYZ R DIFFERENT THAN ME  WHETHER I WIN OR LOSE ITZ ALWAYZ GONNA B FUN 2 ME :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP CHIVO!!!!!!!!! WELL SAID MY BROTHER...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 16 2006, 07:45 AM~5437275
> *BACK WHEN BEN WAS JUST SAVING MONEY TO BUY A  MINI TRUCK A CLEAN FORD BY THE WAY
> *


LOL! Ben and his Purple Supercharged Ranger.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 16 2006, 04:20 PM~5440276
> *Get it right Nancy is older
> *



My bad, I guess the your receeding hairline made me think different.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HOW MANY CAR ARE GONNA BE ABLE FIT IN THE ENTIRE FAIRGROUND.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup tommy, i have to admit you have alot of good points! i personally didnt like the bullshit at sams, but owell thats the past. atleast know you guys have someone to compete against in our area so that must make it a little better for everyone, win or lose atleast people get to see a good hop! every time i read this stuff i want to build another hopper but then i remember, my cars never did shit :roflmao: ! i tried but it wasnt for me, its always easier to make them look good. maybe one day we can all kick back together and laugh about this shit, only time will tell



> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 16 2006, 11:59 AM~5438338
> *lets see, why would he nose up if his shit wasnt working right, to take a 3rd loss?  you act like the elso did perfect on its first times out! dont trip when we get it working right he will nose up, but for now he will sit back and do what he does best, TALK ALOT OF SHIT!:roflmao: once you get to know him he is a pretty funny guy! as for our club lookin bad, atleast they were there......
> 
> True the Elco did not work the way we wanted it to, it’s first time out.
> ...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

no shit i do get alittle upset from time to time, i guess i should stick to myspace, its always more peacefull! j/p! :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 16 2006, 10:49 AM~5437988
> *ITS PRETTY FUNNY WHEN PEOPLE TAKE THIS SHIT TO THE HEART...IT SHIT TALKING OVER THE INTERNET PEOPLE. :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 16 2006, 04:17 PM~5440599
> *HOW MANY CAR ARE GONNA BE ABLE FIT IN THE ENTIRE FAIRGROUND.
> *



we can fit up to about 600+ cars... so we got hella space


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 16 2006, 05:05 PM~5440509
> *LOL! Ben and his Purple Supercharged Ranger.
> *


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 16 2006, 06:07 PM~5440526
> *My bad, I guess the your receeding hairline made me think different.
> *



You need to take a look at yourself from the back Friar tuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 16 2006, 06:43 PM~5440742
> *yup tommy, i have to admit you have alot of good points! i personally didnt like the bullshit at sams, but owell thats the past. atleast know you guys have someone to compete against in our area so that must make it a little better for everyone, win or lose atleast people get to see a good hop! every time i read this stuff i want to build another hopper but then i remember, my cars never did shit  :roflmao:  ! i tried but it wasnt for me, its always easier to make them look good. maybe one day we can all kick back together and laugh about this shit, only time will tell
> *



Jr 

That day at Sam's I thought all was well.

I just thought I would get on Jimmy's last nerve by calling him out to nose up  

As to you have to be a good loser as well as a good winner. :biggrin: 

I know if the shoe was on the other foot; Jimmy would of given us a bad time about losing :dunno: 


A word of advise for hopping;  

Dont just look at the front tires when a car is hopping. Learn to take a look at the whole car


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 16 2006, 08:56 PM~5442007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at those two in the background, their bellies sure have gotten bigger over the years!


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 15 2006, 10:14 PM~5435464
> *Use them Hot Dogs from the back of your neck.
> *



Get it right........that's my extended memory pack :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 16 2006, 09:27 PM~5442208
> *Look at those two in the background, their bellies sure have gotten bigger over the years!
> *


JUST WAIT TILL BEN WAKES UP!!!!!!!!! YOU GUYS WILL BE IN BIG TROUBLE......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betterhalf64 (May 10, 2005)

Get it right Nancy is older 

She is my suger ma ma 

By the way........... why is Jen with you 

It ain't for your good looks 


:nono: :nono: :nono:






> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 04:27 PM~5440316
> *I'M STAYING OUT OF THIS ONE!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Thanks Pauly, thought i might have to bring some feathers out


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betterhalf64_@May 16 2006, 10:32 PM~5442528
> *Get it right Nancy is older
> 
> She is my suger ma ma
> ...


OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU COULD USE MY PHONE ANY TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 16 2006, 09:18 PM~5442151
> *Jr
> 
> That day at Sam's I thought all was well.
> ...


ya when i gas hopped at sams I knew if i even lifted my car you guys would pull out the elco, some of the guys in the club said naw they wont pull it off the trailer. thats why i pulled it out in the street. then came the elco and i knew my worn out springs wernt gonna cut it, so why lose again. one of the guys was really pissed about all the shit talkin but i said hey look at it this way if my car was workin and they wernt we would be doing the same dam thing so its all good. and the first thing i did when i got home was give you guys props on the win, so to me its all in fun and part of the "game"


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 16 2006, 11:00 PM~5442653
> *ya when i gas hopped at sams I knew if i even lifted my car you guys would pull out the elco, some of the guys in the club said naw they wont pull it off the trailer. thats why i pulled it out in the street. then came the elco and i knew my worn out springs wernt gonna cut it, so why lose again. one of the guys was really pissed about all the shit talkin but i said hey look at it this way if my car was workin and they wernt we would be doing the same dam thing so its all good. and the first thing i did when i got home was give you guys props on the win, so to me its all in fun and part of the "game"*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND THAT WHAT A TRUE RIDER DOES, PROPS JIMMY....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 04:00 PM~5440488
> *WHAT UP CHIVO!!!!!!!!!  WELL SAID MY BROTHER...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUT UP PAULY  DAMN SO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE FEELZ LIKE A FUCKEN NOVELA IZ ON!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 04:09 AM~5443337
> *WUT UP PAULY  DAMN SO MUCH DRAMA IN HERE FEELZ LIKE A FUCKEN NOVELA IZ ON!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


You know Pauly won't see this until noon when he gets up. :cheesy:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 16 2006, 10:14 PM~5442454
> *JUST WAIT TILL BEN WAKES UP!!!!!!!!! YOU GUYS WILL BE IN BIG TROUBLE......
> *


You know the LB retirement home doesn't allow internet access.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I was at the Street Low office yesterday to pay the clubs entry fees, and I seen a shit-load of pre-reg entry forms on the desk!!!  If you havent sent in your pre-reg form, it would be in your best interest to get it done ASAP!!

$25.00 to enter your ride, $10.00 for extra wrist bands, and you get to bring a cooler with food and drinks!! Sorry, NO Alcohol  I have been going to car shows since the mid 70`s and I can say that a promoter to look-out for its people like Gilbert and the gang at Street Low is something that DOSE NOT COME AROUND OFFTEN!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: 

SANTA CLARA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, Now that stright-up OLD SCHOOL  *


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 17 2006, 08:04 AM~5444011
> *
> $25.00 to enter your ride, $10.00 for extra wrist bands, and you get to bring a cooler with food and drinks!! Sorry, NO Alcohol    I have been going to car shows since the mid 70`s and I can say that a promoter to look-out for its people like Gilbert and the gang at Street Low is something that DOSE NOT COME AROUND OFFTEN*


X2! :biggrin: The "Other" promoter won't even let you take a half a bottle of water into his shows if he thinks it'll decrease sales.

Now if we can just get all the nuckle-heads to not show up, it'll be a great time.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Holy shit I send my today hopfully they will have room for me if not that will suck


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 17 2006, 12:00 AM~5442653
> *ya when i gas hopped at sams I knew if i even lifted my car you guys would pull out the elco, some of the guys in the club said naw they wont pull it off the trailer. thats why i pulled it out in the street. then came the elco and i knew my worn out springs wernt gonna cut it, so why lose again. one of the guys was really pissed about all the shit talkin but i said hey look at it this way if my car was workin and they wernt we would be doing the same dam thing so its all good. and the first thing i did when i got home was give you guys props on the win, so to me its all in fun and part of the "game"
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Aztecas CC of Modesto made this one mandetory so for sure we will be there its going to be off the hook pre reg being sent soon see you all there*


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DIZ GONNA B FUCKEN GOOD


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## HGHSIDN (May 15, 2006)

so whats the payout for the hop?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 17 2006, 05:48 AM~5443510
> *You know Pauly won't see this until noon when he gets up. :cheesy:
> *


I WISH I COULD SLEEP THAT LATE..........


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HGHSIDN_@May 17 2006, 04:54 PM~5446693
> *so whats the payout for the hop?
> *


 The hop is usually $300 1st place if there are 3 enteries in a class. 

If your looking to make money, your better off getting a boob job and entering the Bikini contest they get paid $500 1st place 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HGHSIDN (May 15, 2006)

well at monterey the r&s guy said it would be a 500 dollar 1st place payout just wonderin if that is still the case??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 18 2006, 10:30 PM~5455451
> *The hop is usually $300 1st place if there are 3 enteries in a class.
> 
> If your looking to make money, your better off getting a boob job and entering the Bikini contest they get paid $500 1st place
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

woooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo....looks like Toro is gonna make this one after all......


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HGHSIDN_@May 18 2006, 11:33 PM~5455465
> *well at monterey the r&s guy said it would be a 500 dollar 1st place payout just wonderin if that is still the case??
> *


That is some good news :0 

Try to confirm it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

is move in saturday pre reg only then non pre reg sunday?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 19 2006, 04:18 PM~5460067
> *is move in saturday pre reg only then non pre reg sunday?
> *



Pre-reg on Saturday, sunday for both pre and non... but if you are looking for inside, Saturday is a must!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

YA MERO YA MERO ...............


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

wasup yall,
its only two weeks away.. Break out the mothers and the armoral its gonna be an off the hook day in San jo...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@May 19 2006, 09:32 PM~5461632
> *wasup yall,
> its only two weeks away.. Break out the mothers and the armoral its gonna be an off the hook day in San jo...
> *


THAT'S RIGHT PEEPS THIS IS GONNA PUT SAN JO BACK ON THE MAP


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS WILL BE THERE IN FULL SUPPORT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT TIME ARE THE GATES GONNA OPEN UP


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Did you post any info on the pr-reg? Are the indoor spots taken? I will be there, inside or outside. I guess I can look in the magazine for the form?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

or print out the form from here


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2006, 09:12 PM~5419015
> *HOP CALL!!!!!!!!! WHO'S COMING TO SWING IT?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


anyone? anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 23 2006, 10:37 AM~5480123
> *anyone? anyone? :biggrin:
> *



Maybe :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Is Showtime hydraulics going to have a vendor's booth? I need to pic up some goodies :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 23 2006, 12:37 PM~5481070
> *Maybe  :wave:
> *


well maybe ill see you there :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Well we have hella pre-regs coming in so you gotta get yours in.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Showtime vendors??????


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HEARD ITZ GONNA RAIN! :tears: :tears: HAHA! JUS FUCKIN AROUND DIZ GONNA B A BAD AZZ SHOW!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

My pre-reg went out today.......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 23 2006, 05:55 PM~5482322
> *HEARD ITZ GONNA RAIN! :tears:  :tears: HAHA! JUS FUCKIN AROUND DIZ GONNA B A BAD AZZ SHOW!!!!
> *


DON'T SAY THAT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS THERE PLENTY OF ROOM IN CASE WE DONT PRE-REG DO YOU THINK WE WILL STILL BE ABLE TO GET IN ON SUNDAY OR WILL SELL OUT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2006, 06:08 PM~5483063
> *IS THERE PLENTY OF ROOM IN CASE WE DONT PRE-REG DO YOU THINK WE WILL STILL BE ABLE TO GET IN ON SUNDAY OR WILL SELL OUT
> *


dont wait to pre-reg


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

LIMITED EditioN L.C.C. will be there by way of Fairfield(Northbay) and Livermore(Eastbay) Califas.......................we'll be in the parkin lot show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2006, 06:08 PM~5483063
> *IS THERE PLENTY OF ROOM IN CASE WE DONT PRE-REG DO YOU THINK WE WILL STILL BE ABLE TO GET IN ON SUNDAY OR WILL SELL OUT
> *




is in your back yard now are you done moving


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2006, 07:39 PM~5483572
> *is in your back yard now are you done moving
> *


yes im done moving BUT my wedding is the day before :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2006, 08:11 PM~5483779
> *yes im done moving BUT my wedding is the day before :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Whats up BillJack :biggrin: 

Big Paul from Uniques CC. I hope you guys pre-reged because when I went to drop-off our forms about 2 weeks ago, Gilbert had a CRAZY ASS PYLE of entry forms on his desk!!! We are going for a Sat move-in. Now I just have to get my car ready in time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats the only thing that sucks about living in SAC, you just cant pick-up the phone a have your homies come over to help, because SAC is a 2 hour drive from the EASTSIDE :ugh: See you guys at the FAIRGROUNDS :wave: :wave: *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Sent my pre reg in a Few days ago and my Lac is in San Jo getting the final touches put on her!
I cant wait!
Paul,Ill call you around noon today!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

SHOWTIME VENDORS??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
the WILD 9.49 commercial sounds GOOD!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 23 2006, 09:37 AM~5480123
> *anyone? anyone? :biggrin:
> *


 I will be out there reppin INSPIRATIONS to the fullest  Any more single pumps out there???? uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Can't wait until this show! Its going to be off the chain, DEMONIOROJO is there going to be a showtime hydraulics vendor there? I need to buy some parts.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2006, 09:52 AM~5494033
> *Can't wait until this show! Its going to be off the chain, DEMONIOROJO is there going to be a showtime hydraulics vendor there? I need to buy some parts.
> *


YOU SHOULD JUST ORDER OVER THE PHONE YOU WILL PROBABLY GET IT BY TOMORROW OR ATLEAST CALL AND MAKE SURE THEY WILL BRING WHATEVER IT IS YOU WANT.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 25 2006, 09:57 AM~5494072
> *YOU SHOULD JUST ORDER OVER THE PHONE YOU WILL PROBABLY GET IT BY TOMORROW OR ATLEAST CALL AND MAKE SURE THEY WILL BRING WHATEVER IT IS YOU WANT.
> *


true indeed, im going to call and tell them to bring what I need, but I want to buy at the show that way I get to pay the show discount price :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's getting close to Showtime! Are u ready to play?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 25 2006, 08:31 PM~5498213
> *It's getting close to Showtime! Are u ready to play?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 24 2006, 08:35 PM~5490671
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> the WILD 9.49 commercial sounds GOOD!
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

where do we move in on saturday? i heard threw the back where all the dirt is..is it true?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 26 2006, 08:46 AM~5499904
> *where do we move in on saturday? i heard threw the back where all the dirt is..is it true?
> *




:0 :angry: 
hope not


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 23 2006, 08:11 PM~5483779
> *yes im done moving BUT my wedding is the day before :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 

CONGRATS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I HEARD THREW A FEW PEOPLE, RUMOR OR NOT IS LIL ROB GOING TO BE THERE?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i would hope streetlow is smarter than that...


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 26 2006, 12:48 PM~5501532
> *I HEARD THREW A FEW PEOPLE, RUMOR OR NOT IS LIL ROB GOING TO BE THERE?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yeah he's gonna be in the dunk tank. $5 for three balls!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 26 2006, 06:46 AM~5499904
> *where do we move in on saturday? i heard threw the back where all the dirt is..is it true?
> *


The entrance is on Monterey Rd, where the paintball entrance is. There is not alot of dirt, but there's plenty of time to dust off, no mud, just a little dust. But then you hit all pavement. Easy no hasle.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 26 2006, 03:21 PM~5501731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yeah he's gonna be in the dunk tank. $5 for three balls!
> *




hahahahhahahhaa


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 26 2006, 03:21 PM~5501731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yeah he's gonna be in the dunk tank. $5 for three balls!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cant wait


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

*T T T 4 SJ !*  :thumbsup:


----------



## The Wifey! (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 26 2006, 01:28 PM~5501781
> *The entrance is on Monterey Rd, where the paintball entrance is. There is not alot of dirt, but there's plenty of time to dust off, no mud, just a little dust. But then you hit all pavement. Easy no hasle.
> *


is that going to b the same entrance for sun.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 27 2006, 09:30 PM~5508086
> *is that going to b the same entrance for sun.
> *



yes it is!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TRU GAMERS WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

*BUMPNDABAY*


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

ey homeboy tell them models if they like fat boys to hit me up , :biggrin: hook it up homie


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Now that Go-Lo is officially cancelled, this should be THE show to put it down for the Bay area. Good Luck Gilbert  :worship:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 29 2006, 09:13 AM~5513257
> *Now that Go-Lo is officially cancelled, this should be THE show to put it down for the Bay area.  Good Luck Gilbert   :worship:
> *


was going to say the same shit!
LRM turned its bacc on the Bay and Nor-cal as a whole!
SLM has been working hard the last few years to bring shows bacc to the bay and bacc to San Jo!
After 15 years of Nothing,THEY got the Fair grounds which made San jo lowriding famous and set the standards for Car shows.

What dosent add up is how dose a Smaller magazine like Street Low get the Fair gorunds,and a Multi Million doller magizine like Lowrider cant(or is it they wont??!)


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SHOWTIME IS JUST IN FEW DAYS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i heard thru the grapevine some new hoppers are gonna be at this show :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 08:47 AM~5519624
> *i heard thru the grapevine some new hoppers are gonna be at this show :0
> *


I WANNA C, I WANNA C :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 10:47 AM~5519624
> *i heard thru the grapevine some new hoppers are gonna be at this show :0
> *



Who is suppose to come down


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 06:23 AM~5518925
> *was going to say the same shit!
> LRM turned its bacc on the Bay and Nor-cal as a whole!
> SLM has been working hard the last few years to bring shows bacc to the bay and bacc to San Jo!
> ...



History my brother. last one to throw a show at the Fairgrounds was lowrider Mag. And we all know what happened then. But time has changed and we have proven ourselves with last years turn out... if you didn't know, our show made the front page of the Merc. So we have shown that we are capable of holding our own. Plus we have the backing of the people... or at least I think we do?! :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 30 2006, 02:19 PM~5520745
> *History my brother. last one to throw a show at the Fairgrounds was lowrider Mag. And we all know what happened then. But time has changed and we have proven ourselves with last years turn out... if you didn't know, our show made the front page of the Merc. So we have shown that we are capable of holding our own. Plus we have the backing of the people... or at least I think we do?! :0
> *


EXACTLY!
I AM EXCITED AND PROUD TO BE A PART OF THIS SHOW.I REMEMBER WHEN THIS SHOW WAS ONLY A "RUMOR",AND EVEN AFTER THE DATE WAS CONFIRMED,ALOT OF NON-BELIEVERS SWORE NO WAY THIS SHOW WOULD HAPPEN!!
I CAN TELL YOU THIS,YOU HAVE THE BACCING OF ALOT OF PEOPLE(MYSELF AND THE CAR CLUB I REPRESENT INCLUDED)

I GIVE YOU GUYS ALL THE CREDIT IN THE WORLD AND THANK YOU FOR BRINGING LOWRIDING IN THE BAY OUT OF ITS SHELL THAT IT WAS STARTING TO STICC ITS HEAD IN!
KEEP UP THE GREAT JOB SLM!!!


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 30 2006, 01:28 PM~5520786
> *EXACTLY!
> I AM EXCITED AND PROUD TO BE A PART OF THIS SHOW.I REMEMBER WHEN THIS SHOW WAS ONLY A "RUMOR",AND EVEN AFTER THE DATE WAS CONFIRMED,ALOT OF NON-BELIEVERS SWORE NO WAY THIS SHOW WOULD HAPPEN!!
> I CAN TELL YOU THIS,YOU HAVE THE BACCING OF ALOT OF PEOPLE(MYSELF AND THE CAR CLUB I REPRESENT INCLUDED)
> ...


WELL PUT............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is there a charge for electricity? for bikes?


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

just a few more days fellas, are you ready for the bikini contests??? this sunday will be bananas


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 30 2006, 03:11 PM~5521853
> *is there a charge for electricity? for bikes?
> *


there's a charge for electricity... period. $35... fairgrounds tax :angry:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 30 2006, 01:19 PM~5520745
> *History my brother. last one to throw a show at the Fairgrounds was lowrider Mag. And we all know what happened then.
> *


That and the fact Susan Hammer was the Mayor kept Lowriders out of San Jo for many years. I remember showing at back to back weekend shows in SJ so this is going to be a good one.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Do you think there will be room for the guys coming from Sac? I plan on getting there around 9 or 10 in the morning Sunday?


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@May 30 2006, 10:23 PM~5523889
> *just a few more days fellas, are you ready for the bikini contests??? this sunday will be bananas
> *


I'm hoping more for mellons! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 30 2006, 10:32 PM~5523964
> *I'm hoping more for mellons! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

BIG DIRTY WILL BE THERE REP'N THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 31 2006, 12:35 AM~5524329
> *BIG DIRTY WILL BE THERE REP'N THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA
> *


come by the booth fooooool....didn't even see you at Socios...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@May 30 2006, 10:32 PM~5523963
> *Do you think there will be room for the guys coming from Sac?  I plan on getting there around 9 or 10 in the morning Sunday?
> *



*Im leaving FRIDAY afternoon!!!!! :biggrin: Interstate 80 to Concord and hook-up with P-DOG and his 62 SS drop-Top impala, and we are off to SAN JO were Athena (my daughter) is waitting with her Towncar. And lets not forget a quick stop at SHAKEYS PIZZA ON KING & STORY FOR A BULL FIGHTER BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: *

*Thank You Gilbert and the gang at StreetLow Mag for letting me relive the good old days of San Jo lowriding ONCE AGAIN!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 09:47 AM~5519624
> *i heard thru the grapevine some new hoppers are gonna be at this show :0
> *



Rumor has it they are supposed to have an air hop class as well. :thumbsup: Guess me might have to show up and turn it up if that's the case.


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 30 2006, 11:35 PM~5524329
> *BIG DIRTY WILL BE THERE REP'N THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA
> *



WHAT UP DIRTY!! WE WENT TO YOUR TOWN NOW YOU COMMIN TO OURS. 
HOLLA WE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 31 2006, 10:25 AM~5526128
> *Rumor has it they are supposed to have an air hop class as well.  :thumbsup:  Guess me might have to show up and turn it up if that's the case.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Getting close to crunch time... are u ready???


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DIZ GONNA B OFF DA HOOK PROPZ TO STREETLOW 4 BRINGIN IT BACK 2 WHERE IT ALL STARTED! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 30 2006, 01:19 PM~5520745
> *History my brother. last one to throw a show at the Fairgrounds was lowrider Mag. And we all know what happened then. But time has changed and we have proven ourselves with last years turn out... if you didn't know, our show made the front page of the Merc. So we have shown that we are capable of holding our own. Plus we have the backing of the people... or at least I think we do?! :0
> *




MIRALO MUY CHINGON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Can't wait  :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is there goin to be letters mailed out for thos who pre reg to kow if u recived the payment or not?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 31 2006, 08:55 AM~5525641
> *Im leaving FRIDAY afternoon!!!!!  :biggrin:  Interstate 80 to Concord and hook-up with P-DOG and his 62 SS drop-Top impala, and we are off to SAN JO were Athena (my daughter) is waitting with her Towncar. And lets not forget a quick stop at SHAKEYS PIZZA ON KING & STORY FOR A BULL FIGHTER BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank You Gilbert and the gang at StreetLow Mag for letting me relive the good old days of San Jo lowriding ONCE AGAIN!!!!!   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


CAN'T FORGET THE MOJO POTATOS........... :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 31 2006, 10:25 AM~5526128
> *Rumor has it they are supposed to have an air hop class as well.  :thumbsup:  Guess me might have to show up and turn it up if that's the case.
> *


Well bring some 480's while your at it and answer your PM's.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

is there going to be a showtime vendor?????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2006, 07:11 PM~5528946
> *is there going to be a showtime vendor?????
> *


homie...i think you need to hit up Showtime for the parts you need..here's their number....1-800-732-9866


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Bump*


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 31 2006, 05:11 PM~5528946
> *is there going to be a showtime vendor?????
> *



As a matter of fact, there will be a showtime booth at the show!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE BE ON THE LOOK OUT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@May 31 2006, 11:07 PM~5530618
> *VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE BE ON THE LOOK OUT
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Who let this drop?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 31 2006, 10:28 PM~5530399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damm i'm going to have to get mad with da wife since sat :biggrin: to go to this


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2006, 08:38 AM~5532168
> *damm i'm going to have to get mad with da wife since sat  :biggrin: to go to this
> *



*I WAS THINKING THE SAME DAMM THING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@May 31 2006, 12:54 PM~5526283
> *WHAT UP DIRTY!!  WE WENT TO YOUR TOWN NOW YOU COMMIN TO OURS.
> HOLLA WE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU :biggrin:
> *


One love homie, shoot me a number on PM so I can find yall.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks like it's gonna be a good weekend! If ur going to the pre-party, you know it's only a warm up for the bikini show on Sun!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 1 2006, 11:28 AM~5533079
> *Looks like it's gonna be a good weekend! If ur going to the pre-party, you know it's only a warm up for the bikini show on Sun!!!!
> *




FO SHO


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

INSPIRATIONS WILL B THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 1 2006, 09:07 AM~5532286
> *One love homie, shoot me a number on PM so I can find yall.
> *



What's up dirty? I didn't even see you at the Socio's show! Be sure to say what's up in San Jo.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wait is it electricity 25 or 35? the first page show 25


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 07:13 PM~5535591
> *wait is it electricity 25 or 35? the first page show 25
> *


ITS 10 BUCKS DOES UT REALLY MATTER?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

dogs aloud at the fairgrounds?


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 1 2006, 09:08 PM~5536603
> *dogs aloud at the fairgrounds?
> *


yeah what he said??? :uh:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 1 2006, 09:08 PM~5536603
> *dogs aloud at the fairgrounds?
> *


unfortunatly... no. Fairgrounds regulations.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 1 2006, 11:38 PM~5537110
> *unfortunatly... no. Fairgrounds regulations.
> *


ohwell off to the kenel he goes :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

IF U C ME SAY WUUUUT UP ITZ ALWAYZ KOO 2 MEET DA PPL BEHIND DA SCREEN NAMEZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

DAMM FINALLY DA SHOW IS JUST AROUNG DA CORNER :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

YeAH, So im pertty sure i am going!!! yesssssssssssssssss :cheesy:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

*ONLY TWO DAYS AWAY !* :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

The weather looks good... no rain in sight.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

shazamm this show gona be crackin :biggrin:


----------



## CLENZER (Apr 13, 2006)

*What are the classes?*
Just gettin my truck outa the shop saturday and wanna bring it out....but i don't know if the'll turn me away...
is there an underconstruction truck class???
or is it completed rides only?
I got some primer for the shaved body lines, handles, modified bed sides...ect...but it does lay body!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT  :cheesy: :biggrin: Can't wait to see everyone and all the cars out there :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 2 2006, 01:22 PM~5539264
> *TTT  :cheesy: :biggrin:  Can't wait to see everyone and all the cars out there :thumbsup:
> *


HEY JENN WAS YOU IN THE IMPALAS TENT AT THE SOCIOS SHOW WHEN I WAS TALKING WITH FRANK. HIT ME UP, WANT TO SEE YOUR CAR


----------



## 86ss1 (Feb 27, 2004)

what time do the doors open??? and please tell me there is going to be more than three ladies in the bikini contest(like the weakass SF lowrider show)


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What time is the BIkini contest???


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86ss1_@Jun 2 2006, 02:16 PM~5539906
> *what time do the doors open??? and please tell me there is going to be more than three ladies in the bikini contest(like the weakass SF lowrider show)
> *


Street Low has some OFF THE CHAIN bikini contest!!!
checc their web site!!


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

ILL SEE U GUYS THERE.....


----------



## macc (Apr 19, 2006)

On sunday do I have to show up at 7:00 to get my ride in?? Or can I show up later??Wish I could make it saturday night but can't.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what time on sunday should the show cars be there that have pre regd? I dont want to wait in line for like 3-4 hours


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 2 2006, 02:02 PM~5540191
> *what time on sunday should the show cars be there that have pre regd? I dont want to wait in line for like 3-4 hours
> *




IF I'M CORRECT PRE REG IS ONLY ON SAT SUNDAY EVERY BODY LINES UP AS ONE


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 2 2006, 01:02 PM~5540191
> *what time on sunday should the show cars be there that have pre regd? I dont want to wait in line for like 3-4 hours*


NEVER BEEN TO A SHOW B4???? :roflmao: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 2 2006, 03:05 PM~5540622
> *NEVER BEEN TO A SHOW B4???? :roflmao:  :biggrin: J/K
> *


well if i need to get there at 6am and be in and setup id rather do that than get there at 8 and not get in till 11-12 like in salinas last year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 2 2006, 03:17 PM~5540725
> *well if i need to get there at 6am and be in and setup id rather do that than get there at 8 and not get in till 11-12 like in salinas last year
> *




WHY U GOTTA MENTION SALINAS IN A NEGATIVE WAY :biggrin: I KNOW IT SUCKS GETTING THERE EARLY AND DON'T GET IN TILL LATE IT HAPPEN TO IN FRISCO AT DA LRM LAST YEAR :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW THE ADMISSION TO GET INTO THE SHOW.


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

Just called Street Low and they said R&S is putting up $300 for the winners of the hydo hop, and $300 to the winner of the air hop. Their name is all over the flyer as the big sponsor and it's nice to see they stepped up with some dough. 
Catch you all of the show Sunday. Bring your ear plugs because it's gonna be loud when we start swinging out stuff.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Jun 2 2006, 04:33 PM~5541203
> *Just called Street Low and they said R&S is putting up $300 for the winners of the hydo hop, and $300 to the winner of the air hop. Their name is all over the flyer as the big sponsor and it's nice to see they stepped up with some dough.
> Catch you all of the show Sunday. Bring your ear plugs because it's gonna be loud when we start swinging out stuff.
> *


GREAT...... :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Jun 2 2006, 05:33 PM~5541203
> *Just called Street Low and they said R&S is putting up $300 for the winners of the hydo hop, and $300 to the winner of the air hop. Their name is all over the flyer as the big sponsor and it's nice to see they stepped up with some dough.
> Catch you all of the show Sunday. Bring your ear plugs because it's gonna be loud when we start swinging out stuff.
> *


LOL WE GAVE MORE OUT LAST YEAR AT KOS.............. :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Mo Money, Mo Money!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 2 2006, 06:55 PM~5541325
> *GREAT...... :uh:
> *


Pauly, you know you want some air in your Lincoln



PPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
PPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :0 :0 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

anyone get a call yet that pre reg for the show?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

is it true that tickets are sold out???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 2 2006, 06:20 PM~5542064
> *anyone get a call yet that pre reg for the show?
> *


I got one the other day.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jun 2 2006, 09:15 PM~5542525
> *is it true that tickets are sold out???
> *


No. :roflmao:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 2 2006, 07:03 PM~5542000
> *Pauly, you know you want some air in your Lincoln
> PPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> PPPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :0  :0  :0
> *


I heard he's getting some air for the Dodge and letting this guy hit the switch.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 2 2006, 07:20 PM~5542064
> *anyone get a call yet that pre reg for the show?
> *



I didn't get a call but they cashed my check.....good enough for me. See some of you tomorrow! GoodFellas will be in the house!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2006, 09:25 PM~5542584
> *I got one the other day.
> *



that was me :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 2 2006, 09:06 PM~5542797
> *that was me  :biggrin:
> *


I saw you down there and I was going to ask you. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 2 2006, 11:55 PM~5542750
> *I heard he's getting some air for the Dodge and letting this guy hit the switch.
> 
> 
> ...



tom can't handle air... :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

SEE EVERYBODY THERE 

IM HERE IN LINE :biggrin:


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

Post plenty of pix of move-in and Sunday for meeee. I had to work this weekend and I NEVER work weekends!!!!! Had to be this one....Carlos will be there though with the guys. Have fun! 
-Destiny


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 2 2006, 10:18 PM~5542857
> *SEE EVERYBODY THERE
> 
> IM HERE IN LINE :biggrin:
> *



Nice layout in the new TLM!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 2 2006, 10:19 PM~5542865
> *Nice layout in the new TLM!
> *


THANKS TO TORO :biggrin: 

THANKS BRO......


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2006, 10:09 PM~5542813
> *I saw you down there and I was going to ask you.  :biggrin:
> *


what was i doing? hehe


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 2 2006, 10:20 PM~5542869
> *THANKS TO TORO :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS BRO......
> *



The pictures were taken at a great location and Toro can get down with the camera.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Jun 2 2006, 04:33 PM~5541203
> *Just called Street Low and they said R&S is putting up $300 for the winners of the hydo hop, and $300 to the winner of the air hop. Their name is all over the flyer as the big sponsor and it's nice to see they stepped up with some dough.
> Catch you all of the show Sunday. Bring your ear plugs because it's gonna be loud when we start swinging out stuff.
> *


 at monterey the dude from r&s said it was gonna be 500 for first :uh:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86ss1_@Jun 2 2006, 12:16 PM~5539906
> *what time do the doors open??? and please tell me there is going to be more than three ladies in the bikini contest(like the weakass SF lowrider show)
> *


Damn like that... I think it might be like the one we had in Costa Mesa...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 2 2006, 09:25 PM~5542898
> *what was i doing?  hehe
> *


we were talking about the situation in san mateo.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what's up tlecu??? see you at the fairgrounds in a few hours


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 2 2006, 11:33 PM~5543240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Someone should've found a better doctor. :0


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2006, 11:36 PM~5543265
> *we were talking about the situation in san mateo.
> *


no more show there.. LRM doesnt love the bay anymore :cheesy: haha


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 2 2006, 10:54 PM~5543337
> *Someone should've found a better doctor. :0
> *



that's from her Bikini being pressed so damn hard!
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 3 2006, 12:37 AM~5543494
> *that's from her Bikini being pressed so damn hard!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



damn tlecu you beat me to it, homie must not know fine ass lupe


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

so how big is the line today :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

about to take off in a little while, see everyone there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 3 2006, 01:37 AM~5543494
> *that's from her Bikini being pressed so damn hard!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




hahahahahahah.....just like his face pressed up against the monitor checking em out...hehehe


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hope got my pre reg im heading out in bout 2 hour after i load up


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 3 2006, 07:22 AM~5544246
> *hope got my pre reg im heading out in bout 2 hour after i load up
> *



Say what's up bro, you'll see me in the Kutty


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya ill be sure to say whats up


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

good luck with the show ppl...enjoy!  

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 2 2006, 11:12 PM~5543398
> *no more show there..  LRM doesnt love the bay anymore  :cheesy:  haha
> *


I cant go today but if your at the show sunday, make sure and say whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Im across the street at my homies shop as we speak cleaning the car getting ready!!


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 3 2006, 07:21 AM~5544238
> *hahahahahahah.....just like his face pressed up against the monitor checking em out...hehehe
> *


Dr Rey says those are scars.









:wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 3 2006, 11:36 AM~5544983
> *Dr Rey says those are scars.
> 
> 
> ...


actually they do look like scars...and I know she got them lifted.....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Im in line right now about 25 cars ahead of me.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

25 cars what time did they open the doors


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 3 2006, 07:30 AM~5544021
> *so how big is the line today :biggrin:
> *


we're inside...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

where the move in pics at


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 3 2006, 03:24 PM~5545865
> *where the move in pics at
> *



Coast has em........ :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 3 2006, 03:42 PM~5546211
> *Coast has em........ :biggrin:
> *


tell him to start postin :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

I got pics but dont know how to post em up :uh: 


Anybody going to the streetlow pre carshow party? :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

im gonna try and post up some pics from the move in


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NICE PICS "B"


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

FINALLY WE ARE ALMOST THERE :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Still working on my shit, hope there is still room. If now I will wait for the cruise


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2006, 08:23 AM~5544529
> *I cant go today but if your at the show sunday, make sure and say whats up.  :biggrin:
> *


i will do that... i have to be there at 5:30 in the morning :angry:


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

Wish I was there


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

On my way, the car is already there............. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 2 2006, 11:33 PM~5543240
> *Damn like that... I think it might be like the one we had in Costa Mesa...
> 
> 
> ...




I'M LEAVING 2 SAN JO N I KNOW I'M GOING 2 C A LOT OF THIS :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

waddup bill,i see you reading


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 2 2006, 12:25 PM~5539612
> *HEY JENN WAS YOU IN THE IMPALAS TENT AT THE SOCIOS SHOW WHEN I WAS TALKING WITH FRANK.  HIT ME UP, WANT TO SEE YOUR CAR
> *



Wasn't me


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

If yall aint at the show, you are missing a very big show. Top notch show, put LRM to shame, really.


----------



## NS_Xikanita (Jul 8, 2005)

still at work...in MODESTO *sigh* sux :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

JUST CAME BACK FROM THE SHOW, THE SHOW WAS REALLY GOOD MAD PROPS TO STREETLOW ON A HELL OF A SHOW. THE PEOPLE WERE COOL NO ISSUES IT WAS A LONG TIME COMING FOR A HUGE SHOW HOPEFULLY THE NEXT YOU GUYS YOU GUYS AND OPEN ANOTHER BULIDING FOR SOME OTHER CARS


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey i just got back from the show, i would have to say i had a really good time.

i cant wait for next year


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 4 2006, 03:32 PM~5550352
> *JUST CAME BACK FROM THE SHOW, THE SHOW WAS REALLY GOOD MAD PROPS TO STREETLOW ON A HELL OF A SHOW. THE PEOPLE WERE COOL NO ISSUES  IT WAS A LONG TIME COMING FOR A HUGE SHOW IN SAN JO HOPEFULLY THE NEXT YOU GUYS YOU GUYS AND OPEN ANOTHER BULIDING FOR SOME OTHER CARS
> *


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Hellava Show today! Weather was warm, the rides were Hot and the ladies in their summer wear were on Fire!

Mad Props to Street Low for putting on a class act show and hopefully tonite everyone can keep the peace so we can do this again.

LG who? :0


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

GOOD SHOW! BUT IT SUCKED THAT I HAD TO LEAVE EARLY TO GO TO WORK  OUT OF ALL THE SUNDAYS I COULD HAVE WORKED THE MADE ME COME IN ON THIS ONE!


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 30 2006, 09:47 AM~5519624
> *i heard thru the grapevine some new hoppers are gonna be at this show :0
> *



Well hopefully that won't scuuuuur some people into not hopping Radical. :uh:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Too Late......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

who hopped?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 4 2006, 07:43 PM~5551459
> *who hopped?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 4 2006, 09:16 PM~5551987
> *:biggrin:
> *


I didn't see you guys there. :cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 4 2006, 09:39 PM~5552112
> *I didn't see you guys there. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE... ANY PICS OF THE RED CUTLASS


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 4 2006, 09:45 PM~5552130
> *I LIKE... ANY PICS OF THE RED CUTLASS
> *


No Sorry, camera malfunctions..... :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

great show streetlow ......showin how to rep the hometown :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Just got back. Bad ass show, street low doing good!!!!!!!!!! Everyone was cool even the 2 pitbulls running around free after the show :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Man all I can say is dammmmm, That was a good show! reminds me of San Jo in the good old days. They came out the wood work today! And no drama!! looks like ONLY Street Low can bring it!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 4 2006, 07:37 PM~5551406
> *Well hopefully that won't scuuuuur some people into not hopping Radical. :uh:
> 
> 
> *


hey atleast i hopped higher than you guys and i wasnt even lockerd up nearly as high :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 4 2006, 10:43 PM~5552502
> *Man all I can say is dammmmm, That was a good show! reminds me of San Jo in the good old days. They came out the wood work today! And no drama!! looks like ONLY Street Low can bring it!!
> *



Yup, this was "THE" Nor Cal show. Off the chain and big props to StreetLow for putting on a GREAT show. Tons of cars and tons of spectators. Again, thanks StreetLow for doing Nor Cal right!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

it wasnt perfect it was missing somethin what was it oh yeah 
HOW ABOUT A PROGRAM ON WHEN THE SHOWS WERE GOIN TO KICK OFF 
I miss some of the hop and bikini contest and Malo to busy lookin at women :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK, I'LL BE CHECKING OUT ANOTHER SAN JO SHOW SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

it was a good show. im happy no 1 decided to act like stupid fucks and kill it for everyone.for bein the first show back at the fairgrounds in years i expected to see more old schoolers then the younger kats,but didnt see to many. oh and more better lookin females cuz i know san jo gots them.

all in all it was a good show


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 5 2006, 07:12 AM~5554020
> *it was a good show. im happy no 1 decided to act like stupid fucks and kill it for everyone.for bein the first show back at the fairgrounds in years i expected to see more old schoolers then the younger kats,but didnt see to many. oh and more better lookin females cuz i know san jo gots them.
> 
> all in all it was a good show
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I couldn't stay for the bikini contest.....Did I miss anything good?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

great show!
San jo put it down!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 5 2006, 09:12 AM~5554020
> *it was a good show. im happy no 1 decided to act like stupid fucks and kill it for everyone.for bein the first show back at the fairgrounds in years i expected to see more old schoolers then the younger kats,but didnt see to many. oh and more better lookin females cuz i know san jo gots them.
> 
> all in all it was a good show
> *


so that's why you were grumpy...the girls in the booth not good enough??? hehehe..I saw your eyes popping a few times.....hehehehehehehe..


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 5 2006, 07:31 AM~5554127
> *so that's why you were grumpy...the girls in the booth not good enough??? hehehe..I saw your eyes popping a few times.....hehehehehehehe..
> *


naw they were the finest ones at the show  

although chole in the booth would have made things a whole lot better :biggrin:


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

I'LL TELL YOU WHAT, THAT WAS THE BEST SHOW WE HAVE BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME. PIG PROPS TO GILBERT AND STAFF. WE HAVE BEEN SUPPORTING HIM FOR OVER 8 YEARS AND IM GLAD TO SEE HIS HARD WORK FINALLY PAYING OFF! EVERYBODY GOT A LONG AND SHIT RAN SMOOTH.....THERE WERE MORE BEAUTIFUL WOMEN THERE THAN I HAVE SEEN IN ALONG TIME.....DAMN IT WAS INSANE......SHOTS OUT TO ALL OF THE CLUBS WHO SUPPORTED US OVER THE YEARS...SEEN ALOT OF CATS OUT THERE YESTERDAY...IF THERE WAS A STREETLOW SHOW AND A LOWRIDER MAG SHOW ON THE SAME DAY....STREETLOW FOR SURE.....

MARK


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

BIG PROPS.......


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey nasty84 im still waiting for my plate now I got to charge intrest until a next show :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Jun 5 2006, 09:57 AM~5554267
> *I'LL TELL YOU WHAT, THAT WAS THE BEST SHOW WE HAVE BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME.  PIG PROPS TO GILBERT AND STAFF.  WE HAVE BEEN SUPPORTING HIM FOR OVER 8 YEARS AND IM GLAD TO SEE HIS HARD WORK FINALLY PAYING OFF!  EVERYBODY GOT A LONG AND SHIT RAN SMOOTH.....THERE WERE MORE BEAUTIFUL WOMEN THERE THAN I HAVE SEEN IN ALONG TIME.....DAMN IT WAS INSANE......SHOTS OUT TO ALL OF THE CLUBS WHO SUPPORTED US OVER THE YEARS...SEEN ALOT OF CATS OUT THERE YESTERDAY...IF THERE WAS A STREETLOW SHOW AND A LOWRIDER MAG SHOW ON THE SAME DAY....STREETLOW FOR SURE.....
> 
> MARK
> *


Yes,BIGG PROPS to SLM,For bringing the show BACC to the Fair grounds!
I had some of my members from the Sacrameto area come out for the show,The were amazed on how bigg and great the show was,and the Amount of Beautiful women that San jo shows have to offer.
I told them,this aint nothing,WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 5 2006, 08:07 AM~5554312
> *Hey nasty84 im still waiting for my plate  now I got to charge intrest until a next show :biggrin:
> *


damn thats right!! dont worrie bro i got u. well go eat some where,have a few beers and catch up on things


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*GREAT SHOW*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 5 2006, 08:35 AM~5554447
> *GREAT SHOW
> *



WHats up Carlos........ :biggrin: That mural is bad ass bro, worth the wait to check it out. 10+ homie....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 5 2006, 09:20 AM~5554067
> *I couldn't stay for the bikini contest.....Did I miss anything good?
> *


WTF   THERE WAS A BIKKINI CONTEST??? DAMN :angry: ....DIDNT SEE YOU THERE OG? I SEEN THE GUYS FROM FEAR NONE,SOCIOS, INDIVIDUALS AND A FEW HERE N THERE??? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BIG BIG PROPS 2 SLM THIS SHOW WAS GREAT, BUT I MISSED DA BIKINI CONTEST :angry: :angry: :angry: AND I ALREADY HAD PERMISSION FORM DA WIFE 2 GO :biggrin: WELL ALL DA PEOPLE WERE COOL N NO DRAMA  TILL NEXT 1


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im glad i got to go, even though my car wasnt ready. itll be at the next sj show for sure. september?
saw people from everywhere, suprised nothing happen, which is good. some one said it looked like a tattoo convension lol.

street low put on a great show for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 5 2006, 10:54 AM~5554553
> *WHats up Carlos........ :biggrin: That mural is bad ass bro, worth the wait to check it out.  10+ homie....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalo94541 (Dec 29, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Great show! Props to everyone who took their cars/trucks/bikes and the spectators who didn't stir shit up.   I couldn't have asked for a better show on such a perfect day :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

I want to take the time to thank everyone for coming to the show & keeping a positive attitude. It was another incident free SLM show & because of that we are able to venues such as the Santa Clara Fairgounds. So once again thanks to all the car clubs, individuals, & all the spectators for making this a great show. For all of you who are disappointed that LRM cancelled there show in San Mateo, don't worry about it, we got you covered, we'll be doing another show in San Jose at the Fairgrounds on September 2nd, so get those cars & cameras ready.

Eddie


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SEPT 2ND* :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 5 2006, 10:41 AM~5555142
> *I want to take the time to thank everyone for coming to the show & keeping a positive attitude. It was another incident free SLM show & because of that we are able to venues such as the Santa Clara Fairgounds. So once again thanks to all the car clubs, individuals, & all the spectators for making this a great show. For all of you who are disappointed that LRM cancelled there show in San Mateo, don't worry about it, we got you covered, we'll be doing another show in San Jose at the Fairgrounds on September 2nd, so get those cars & cameras ready.
> 
> Eddie
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WUT UP WUT UP?! TIGHT SHOW PROPZ 2 STREETLOW I'M FUCKEN BURNT THOUGH....TIRED AND SUNBURNED LIKE A MOFO! HAHA! NICE MEETIN EVERY1 I DID FROM DA 1 DA ONLY LAY IT LOW!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lobor day weekend :biggrin: sep 2nd is a saturday :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 5 2006, 11:41 AM~5555142
> *I want to take the time to thank everyone for coming to the show & keeping a positive attitude. It was another incident free SLM show & because of that we are able to venues such as the Santa Clara Fairgounds. So once again thanks to all the car clubs, individuals, & all the spectators for making this a great show. For all of you who are disappointed that LRM cancelled there show in San Mateo, don't worry about it, we got you covered, we'll be doing another show in San Jose at the Fairgrounds on September 2nd, so get those cars & cameras ready.
> 
> Eddie
> *




SOCIOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 5 2006, 12:41 PM~5555142
> *I want to take the time to thank everyone for coming to the show & keeping a positive attitude. It was another incident free SLM show & because of that we are able to venues such as the Santa Clara Fairgounds. So once again thanks to all the car clubs, individuals, & all the spectators for making this a great show. For all of you who are disappointed that LRM cancelled there show in San Mateo, don't worry about it, we got you covered, we'll be doing another show in San Jose at the Fairgrounds on September 2nd, so get those cars & cameras ready.
> 
> Eddie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Great job StreetLow. 

Funny but we shouldn't be surprised when shit does not go down. It does show that we can all get together, have fun and chill out so it can happen again. 
Anyone else notice the lack of police breathing down your neck expecting you to fuck up? Don't give the county or city any reason to put a stop to the shows and let SLM continue to do what they have proven they can do.

September will bring out all the people who waited to see how this show would turn out. If you didn't make it, show up on Sept 2nd....it will be worth it, even if you got to travel to get here.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 5 2006, 11:41 AM~5555142
> *I want to take the time to thank everyone for coming to the show & keeping a positive attitude. It was another incident free SLM show & because of that we are able to venues such as the Santa Clara Fairgounds. So once again thanks to all the car clubs, individuals, & all the spectators for making this a great show. For all of you who are disappointed that LRM cancelled there show in San Mateo, don't worry about it, we got you covered, we'll be doing another show in San Jose at the Fairgrounds on September 2nd, so get those cars & cameras ready.
> 
> Eddie
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 5 2006, 12:45 PM~5555156
> *SEPT 2ND :biggrin:
> *


AMEN!!!
SEPT 2ND!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jun 5 2006, 01:01 PM~5555471
> *Great job StreetLow.
> 
> Funny but we shouldn't be surprised when shit does not go down. It does show that we can all get together, have fun and chill out so it can happen again.
> ...


i was telling that to someone who was saying they didnt see anything go down. i said i dont remember seeing a shit load of cops walking around either. a couple sheriffs but thats it.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 5 2006, 10:46 AM~5555159
> *WUT UP WUT UP?! TIGHT SHOW PROPZ 2 STREETLOW I'M FUCKEN BURNT THOUGH....TIRED AND SUNBURNED LIKE A MOFO! HAHA! NICE MEETIN EVERY1 I DID FROM DA 1 DA ONLY LAY IT LOW!
> *


I saw you bro, but I was sitting down and you were walking with some of your homies. Props on the hop I saw that, liked the exit too.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

NOW THEY NEED BETTER JUDGING.....  ALOT OF PEOPLE WAS MAD.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2006, 11:36 AM~5555415
> *SOCIOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AGAIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHOW WAS OVER AT 6 I THINK PEOPLE GOT OUT OF THERE AT 830 9 CAUSE THE AWARDS..... :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2006, 01:27 PM~5555573
> *AGAIN!!!  :biggrin:
> *




A HUEVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 5 2006, 01:35 PM~5555625
> *SHOW WAS OVER AT 6 I THINK PEOPLE GOT OUT OF THERE AT 830 9 CAUSE THE AWARDS..... :uh:
> *


gilberts got your trophy by the way 

even though i was hoping for cruising after, its kinda better this way i guess. like that we can have another show without hearing that cruising was the problem.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 5 2006, 12:41 PM~5555142
> *I want to take the time to thank everyone for coming to the show & keeping a positive attitude. It was another incident free SLM show & because of that we are able to venues such as the Santa Clara Fairgounds. So once again thanks to all the car clubs, individuals, & all the spectators for making this a great show. For all of you who are disappointed that LRM cancelled there show in San Mateo, don't worry about it, we got you covered, we'll be doing another show in San Jose at the Fairgrounds on September 2nd, so get those cars & cameras ready.
> 
> Eddie
> *


Will there be a car dance catagory??? If there is I'll bring it up with the guys and see if maybe we can get lost for a while from our backyard with *LA MORENITA* and end up in San Jo :biggrin: I'll mark my calender


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 5 2006, 02:13 PM~5555553
> *NOW THEY NEED BETTER JUDGING.....  ALOT OF PEOPLE WAS MAD.
> *


I WOULD HAVE TO STRONGLY AGREE !


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 5 2006, 02:07 PM~5555506
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hey Jenn I seen the rides from Impalas and you guys looked good  I was hoping to some guys from chico or yuba city. :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 5 2006, 03:03 PM~5555835
> *gilberts got your trophy by the way
> 
> even though i was hoping for cruising after, its kinda better this way i guess. like that we can have another show without hearing that cruising was the problem.
> *


I HEARD ALL VERTS WAS IN THE SAME CLASS TOO. 60/70/80'S 74CAPRICE AGAINST 61 IMPALA :uh: 
GOOD FUCKIN SHOW...THEY NEED TO SPEND MORE TIME ON THE CARS...


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

good job to the homies in SANTA ROSE putting it down in the hop and dance.

FRIST PLACE SLIVER CUTLASS 45 INCHES SINGLE PUMP

FRIST PLACE RED CUTLASS 56 INCHES DOUBLE PUMP

CAR DANCE SANTA ROSE TOOK 1ST AND 2ND PLACE

NEXT TIME WILL BRING A RADICAL HOPPER WITH NO WEAIGHT AND WILL SEE WHAT IT DO. SANTA ROSA IN THE HOUSE


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

props to streetlow putting on a tight ass show 

so who won the main best of show whatever you call it in full or radical custom, was it that hawaiian punch , cherry 64, fuck that cheery 64 was cleann stayed locked on that car for awhile


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 5 2006, 02:17 PM~5555945
> *I HEARD ALL VERTS WAS IN THE SAME CLASS TOO. 60/70/80'S 74CAPRICE AGAINST 61 IMPALA :uh:
> GOOD FUCKIN SHOW...THEY NEED TO SPEND MORE TIME ON THE CARS...
> *


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 5 2006, 12:12 PM~5555542
> *I saw you bro, but I was sitting down and you were walking with some of your homies.  Props on the hop I saw that, liked the exit too.
> *


SAY HI NEXT TYME BRO....DAMN I LOOK ALL MIYATE NOW AND SHYT! FUCKEN SUN :angry: HOPEFULLY NEXT TYME I'LL DO BETTER


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 5 2006, 02:40 PM~5556509
> *SAY HI NEXT TYME BRO....DAMN I LOOK ALL MIYATE NOW AND SHYT! FUCKEN SUN :angry:  HOPEFULLY NEXT TYME I'LL DO BETTER
> 
> 
> ...



 I'LL PUT MY PICS OP TODAY WHEN i GET HOME, NOT TOO MANY..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: ANYONE TOOK A PICTURE OF MY TRUNK? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 5 2006, 03:53 PM~5556580
> *:biggrin: ANYONE TOOK A PICTURE OF MY TRUNK? LOL :biggrin:
> *


hey carlos thanks for the k.o.s flyer you slid threw my window


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 5 2006, 05:02 PM~5556629
> *hey carlos thanks for the k.o.s flyer you slid threw my window
> *


 :biggrin: I HAD A FEW MORE FOR YOU BUT I DIDNT SEE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## califasgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## califasgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 who was mad. you got a trophy


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 5 2006, 12:13 PM~5555553
> *NOW THEY NEED BETTER JUDGING.....  ALOT OF PEOPLE WAS MAD.
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 5 2006, 05:23 PM~5556745
> *:0  who was mad. you got a trophy
> *


80/90'S IN SAME CLASS :dunno: ALL VERT IN THE SAME CLASS..COME ON....MAN


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Were you and Rick in same class?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 5 2006, 05:34 PM~5556791
> *Were you and Rick in same class?
> 
> 
> *


YA. HE CLOWN ME :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: CalilacPimpin


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 5 2006, 05:02 PM~5556629
> *hey carlos thanks for the k.o.s flyer you slid threw my window
> *


WHAT UP HIMBONE I SEEN YOU OUT THERE HOPPING THE 64...YOU DID GOOD BRO, MUCH PROPS


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I have heard that there were specific issues with judging. It cant be easy getting enough respectable judges (speaking in general) to cover the different categories. If you have Luxory rides they should they be broken down into years or any lincoln/cadillac from 60's - 2006 all grouped into one?

I have a question for 1998Shark....what place did you get (congradulations :thumbsup and were you grouped with all luxory rides? 

I have been to many carshows over the years and always stay for the awards (even if dont have a car in the show), I have noticed that nobody is perfect and people will always find something to pick at....but...the judging has to be clear and fair...no matter what personal feelings may be.
If I see a ride that is not to my _taste_ i will still appreciate the time, effort and work that went into it. I feel the judging must be done the same way. People should also understand that even if you have known the judge for 20 years...the car rides on its own...not your friendship and that shouldnt cause hurt feelings afterword. 

Verts should have their own class....but then again I have always thought that 50's should be broken down further.....how can a 50 - 54 chevy with a factory straight-six compete with an Impala which came with a V8 (this could also be said for 55-59 BelAir)? Is a 58-59 Impala considered a bomb? I have had these feelings since my first Lowrider show. This has a more personal effect on my father and I because we have run into this at past shows. I wont bitch too much but just felt like adding my two cents.

Didnt say that to any one person regarding this show...that is how I have viewed it since I was a rookie.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 5 2006, 01:17 PM~5555945
> *I HEARD ALL VERTS WAS IN THE SAME CLASS TOO. 60/70/80'S 74CAPRICE AGAINST 61 IMPALA :uh:
> GOOD FUCKIN SHOW...THEY NEED TO SPEND MORE TIME ON THE CARS...
> *


I don't know were you get your info from bro, but don't believe everything you hear, just ask one of us & we can let you know. A 74 Caprice did not go againt a '61 Impala. We have a '60's class (only '60's) & its divided up into hardtops & convertables. The 70's class includes cars from the 70's, the 70's covertables & hardtops were combined because there wasn't enough convertables in the 70's to make a convertable class. That goes for the '80's car class as well. The 90's cars also have there own class, which they happen to compete with other cars from the '90's & that goes for the 2000's as well. As far as the judging, these guys are on outside group of guys who are not part of the Street Low staff but they are very experienced at judging & building cars. We respect all there final decisions. As far as the show ending late, that it did, the actual show ended at 7 & the trophy presentation around 9, but thats because we had alot of things planned because we wanted to give everyone a full show which includes a good concert & a bikini contest, which we could of cut but the show had to go on.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 4 2006, 11:41 PM~5552865
> *hey atleast i hopped higher than you guys and i wasnt even lockerd up nearly as high :biggrin:
> *


That you did, and had you been in your _usual_class you would've beat us too. 

Did you happen to notice that you not locking up as high got you no closer to that back bumper? :0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

LG who? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 5 2006, 05:49 PM~5557263
> *I don't know were you get your info from bro, but don't believe everything you hear, just ask one of us & we can let you know.  A 74 Caprice did not go againt a '61 Impala. We have a '60's class (only '60's) & its divided up into hardtops & convertables. The 70's class includes cars from the 70's, the 70's covertables & hardtops were combined because there wasn't enough convertables in the 70's to make a convertable class. That goes for the '80's car class as well. The 90's cars also have there own class, which they happen to compete with other cars from the '90's & that goes for the 2000's as well. As far as the judging, these guys are on outside group of guys who are not part of the Street Low staff but they are very experienced at judging & building cars. We respect all there final decisions.  As far as the show ending late, that it did, the actual show ended at 7 & the trophy presentation around 9, but thats because we had alot of things planned because we wanted to give everyone a full show which includes a good concert & a bikini contest, which we could of cut but the show had to go on.
> *


It was a good show with alot going on...again props too you guys for that. I did not hear specifics and did say that not everyone will be happy no matter who is judging what. As long as its fair and the numbers add up then thats good enough.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and supported us in the past... and for those that missed the show or thought this wasn't going to be a good show... I won't say much and let the streets do the talking. * "Streetlow Magazine's 2006 Super CarShow & Concert Sept 3rd* at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great show i will b there for the 2nd show!!!!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 06:30 PM~5557551
> *great show i will b there for the 2nd show!!!!!!!!
> *



Me too, great show!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 5 2006, 06:08 PM~5557379
> *That you did, and had you been in your usualclass you would've beat us too.
> 
> Did you happen to notice that you not locking up as high got you no closer to that back bumper?  :0
> ...


yup i sure did i measured wrong and had my car afew inches to high for the dbl pump class. so with slack in the chains i figured the car wouldnt get off right. and it didnt. but hey its still fun, just to bad not many other people are willing to tare up there cars for a good time


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 5 2006, 06:28 PM~5557541
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and supported us in the past... and for those that missed the show or thought this wasn't going to be a good show... I won't say much and let the streets do the talking.  "Streetlow Magazine's 2006 Super CarShow & Concert Sept 3rd at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait


----------



## nor cal rider (Apr 16, 2006)

The show was off the hook bad ass show but no matter what there will always be fucked up judging Low Rider LG or Street Low.They get props for throughing the shows but after the show nothing but bitchen i disagreed with a few people that placed but fuck it.If it wasnt for these fucked up promoters we wouldnt have carshows.


----------



## nor cal rider (Apr 16, 2006)

The show was off the hook bad ass show but no matter what there will always be fucked up judging Low Rider LG or Street Low.They get props for throughing the shows but after the show nothing but bitchen i disagreed with a few people that placed but fuck it.If it wasnt for these fucked up promoters we wouldnt have carshows.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nor cal rider_@Jun 5 2006, 06:38 PM~5557993
> *The show was off the hook bad ass show but no matter what there will always be fucked up judging  Low Rider LG or Street Low.They get props for throughing the shows  but after the show nothing but bitchen i disagreed with a few people that placed but fuck it.If it wasnt for these fucked up promoters we wouldnt have carshows.
> *


agrred


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nor cal rider_@Jun 5 2006, 06:38 PM~5557993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Someone was saying that there was about 800 entrys? Is that right?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 5 2006, 06:49 PM~5558069
> *Someone was saying that there was about 800 entrys? Is that right?
> *


Next time, this time we only hit close to 600. It was greeeeaaaaaat!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jun 5 2006, 02:16 PM~5555929
> *Hey Jenn I seen the rides from Impalas and you guys looked good   I was hoping to some guys from chico or yuba city. :dunno:
> *


Thanks! :cheesy: Hollar at your friends up there to see what happened :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 5 2006, 03:40 PM~5556509
> *SAY HI NEXT TYME BRO....DAMN I LOOK ALL MIYATE NOW AND SHYT! FUCKEN SUN :angry:  HOPEFULLY NEXT TYME I'LL DO BETTER
> 
> 
> ...



Damn those new springs  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jun 5 2006, 11:41 AM~5555142
> *I want to take the time to thank everyone for coming to the show & keeping a positive attitude. It was another incident free SLM show & because of that we are able to venues such as the Santa Clara Fairgounds. So once again thanks to all the car clubs, individuals, & all the spectators for making this a great show. For all of you who are disappointed that LRM cancelled there show in San Mateo, don't worry about it, we got you covered, we'll be doing another show in San Jose at the Fairgrounds on September 2nd, so get those cars & cameras ready.
> 
> Eddie
> *


hola mr. guest appearance... wasnt this shit fun? 
:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was a great show! i cant wait for te show on the 3rd! that will give alot of people more time to get their rides done too! as for trophies, who cares! as long as you have fun and get complimente thats all that matters to me, that and watchin people take pics of your car! see you guys at the next show :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 5 2006, 09:09 PM~5558516
> *it was a great show! i cant wait for te show on the 3rd! that will give alot of people more time to get their rides done too! as for trophies, who cares! as long as you have fun and get complimente thats all that matters to me, that and watchin people take pics of your car! see you guys at the next show :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

I THINK THE SHOW WAS PUT TOGETHER PERFECT, I WAS IMPRESSED, EVERY WHERE I WENT SOMETHING DIFFERENT WAS GOING ON FROM TRIBAL DANCING TO THE HOP NEVER A DULL MOMENT LIKE A SHOW SHOULD BE MY HATS OFF TO STREETLOW THIS WILL BE ONE ILL REMEMBER,THE YEAR STREETLOW BROUGHT BACK THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW TO THE COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS IN SAN JO!


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 5 2006, 08:09 PM~5558516
> *it was a great show! i cant wait for te show on the 3rd! that will give alot of people more time to get their rides done too! as for trophies, who cares! as long as you have fun and get complimente thats all that matters to me, that and watchin people take pics of your car! see you guys at the next show :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Well put Eastbay 60, I'll be there Sept 3rd also!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 5 2006, 06:28 PM~5557541
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and supported us in the past... and for those that missed the show or thought this wasn't going to be a good show... I won't say much and let the streets do the talking.  "Streetlow Magazine's 2006 Super CarShow & Concert Sept 3rd at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.
> *


NAH MAN NOT SEPT. 3RD!! THATS THE DAY OF OURS & UNTOUCHABLES BBQ IN STOCKTON!! :angry:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

reschedule the bbq 


ha ha :roflmao:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 5 2006, 03:40 PM~5556509
> *SAY HI NEXT TYME BRO....DAMN I LOOK ALL MIYATE NOW AND SHYT! FUCKEN SUN :angry:  HOPEFULLY NEXT TYME I'LL DO BETTER
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I LIKED YOURE EXIT! AND HOW YOU ALMOST RAN OVER THOSE KIDS!! HA HA J/K LOL......GOOD HOP THOUGH!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jun 5 2006, 10:19 PM~5559352
> *HEY I LIKED YOURE EXIT! AND HOW YOU ALMOST RAN OVER THOSE KIDS!! HA HA J/K LOL......GOOD HOP THOUGH!
> *


HAHA! DID I ALMOST HIT SOME KIDZ???? :banghead: I KNO I ALMOST HIT TIELECO :0 NO PIX OF ME EXITIN? :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

TTT 4 A BAD AZZ SHOW NICE MEETIN LYRICAL NERD, REGAL KING AND CHE1 ITZ GOOD 2 MEET DA FACE BEHIND DA SCREEN NAME


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 5 2006, 09:25 PM~5558282
> *Thanks! :cheesy:  Hollar at your friends up there to see what happened :biggrin: :dunno:
> *


AS A MATTER OF FACT I WILL :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jun 5 2006, 10:21 PM~5559051
> *reschedule the bbq
> ha ha  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: DOESNT MATTER YOU'LL BE AT THE BBQ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

It was a great show!
Beautiful day.....
great turn out.....
bad sunburn.....bad bad sunburn! lol
But well worth it, we had a great time, looking forward to many more!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 6 2006, 01:18 AM~5559796
> *HAHA! DID I ALMOST HIT SOME KIDZ???? :banghead: I KNO I ALMOST HIT TIELECO :0 NO PIX OF ME EXITIN? :biggrin:
> *



Damn I look that young? As me getting ran over.... naw I know what I was doing... it's all about getting the right angles. But thanks for caring :biggrin: :biggrin:. Thanks Chivo, the footage came out great.


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jun 6 2006, 06:03 AM~5560011
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT I WILL :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


SHUT UP WEY, YOU KNOW DAMN WELL WHY I DIDN'T GO. I SAW YOU THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW! :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 5 2006, 06:28 PM~5557541
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and supported us in the past... and for those that missed the show or thought this wasn't going to be a good show... I won't say much and let the streets do the talking.  "Streetlow Magazine's 2006 Super CarShow & Concert Sept 3rd at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 6 2006, 11:30 AM~5561950
> *Damn I look that young? As me getting ran over.... naw I know what I was doing... it's all about getting the right angles. But thanks for caring  :biggrin:  :biggrin:. Thanks Chivo, the footage came out great.
> *


 :roflmao: RITE ON BRO JUS GLAD MY BRAKEZ WERE WORKIN :biggrin: SO U GUYZ MAKIN A DVD? I WANT 1, I WANT 1! :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 5 2006, 12:41 AM~5552865
> *hey atleast i hopped higher than you guys and i wasnt even lockerd up nearly as high :biggrin:
> *



The Elco did have a bad day but , it did hit 52" and you hit what 53" either way I did not dodge the Radical class like some people did trying to go for the easy win in the double pump class :0


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 5 2006, 07:53 PM~5558101
> *Next time, this time we only hit close to 600. It was greeeeaaaaaat!
> *


THIS SHOW WAS BAD ASS!!!! I CANNOT WAIT UNTIL SEPTEMBER, THAT WILL BE OUR SUPERSHOW IN THE BAY AREA!!







Maybe a little more cash prizes...please.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I liked the show, and for the first time, I can say I liked being outside. As for the judging, I can't wont say anything since I'm still rolling on 65 caps :uh: but I'm fixing that here soon.  My whole team was very pleased.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

show was deffiantly the best one i went to 

so much diversity in cars and activities i loved it .

greate show Street Low


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Show some more picks!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Show was great a great day --as far as judging I would probably add a third place to all your existing catogories --I know some people call them "cry baby" trophies but it will help a little cause if you noticed the people that were picking up the trophies were peoples kids and thats what it is about. Also maybe going 60-64 both hardtop and verts and 65-69 again hardtop and verts.maybe dont put 90's impala and stationwagons with the Caddy cause they were alot of Big Body's and older ones that were bad ass......also and this is just my opinion why do you guys have original class for the suv's or mini trucks or vans or that shit, dont be like lrm with original honda or mini vans soccer mom class or other dumb ass catogories---dont worry about them the donks hot rods cause they dont worry about us( just my opinion)


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 6 2006, 06:08 AM~5560026
> *:rofl: DOESNT MATTER YOU'LL BE AT THE BBQ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



oh it matters


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 6 2006, 04:20 PM~5563591
> *Show was great a great day --as far as judging I would probably add a third place to all your existing catogories --I know some people call them "cry baby" trophies but it will help a little cause if you noticed the people that were picking up the trophies were peoples kids and thats what it is about. Also maybe going 60-64 both hardtop and verts and 65-69 again hardtop and verts..also and this is just my opinion why do you guys have original class for the suv's or mini trucks or vans or that shit dont be like lrm with original honda or mini vans soccer  mom class or other dumb ass catogories---dont worry about them the donks hot rods cause they dont worry about us( just my opinion)
> *



i agree :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: great show n props to streetlow n showtime................ great show i donj't go for the trophy i just go to represent n to see our new generation smile when we play with our cars n give tem some thing to dream n look forward to.
my trophy is hearing peoples compliments bout my car n all the pictures they take... good luck n tx to the hop.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

CAUGHT THIS GUY DANCING OUT FRONT :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 6 2006, 02:56 PM~5563051
> *The Elco did have a bad day but , it did hit 52" and you hit what 53" either way I did not dodge the Radical class like some people did trying to go for the easy win in the double pump class  :0
> *


i had the same chance to win in either class so it doesnt really matter neither of us would have won in either class so doesnt really matter now does it?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: MY RIDE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 6 2006, 04:20 PM~5563591
> *Show was great a great day --as far as judging I would probably add a third place to all your existing catogories --I know some people call them "cry baby" trophies but it will help a little cause if you noticed the people that were picking up the trophies were peoples kids and thats what it is about. Also maybe going 60-64 both hardtop and verts and 65-69 again hardtop and verts.maybe dont put 90's impala and stationwagons with the Caddy cause they were alot of Big Body's and older ones that were bad ass......also and this is just my opinion why do you guys have original class for the suv's or mini trucks or vans or that shit, dont be like lrm with original honda or mini vans soccer  mom class or other dumb ass catogories---dont worry about them the donks hot rods cause they dont worry about us( just my opinion)
> *




BUT LET'S SET DA EXAMPLE AND NOT BE LIKE THEM ( JUST MY OPINION) :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Jun 6 2006, 07:50 PM~5564740
> *CAUGHT THIS GUY DANCING OUT FRONT    :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



they don't see it, but u were dancing inside also! :biggrin:


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 5 2006, 06:28 PM~5557541
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and supported us in the past... and for those that missed the show or thought this wasn't going to be a good show... I won't say much and let the streets do the talking.  "Streetlow Magazine's 2006 Super CarShow & Concert Sept 3rd at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: GREAT SHOW AND ALOT OF FINE FEMALES. WILL BE THERE ON THE 3RD


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 7 2006, 12:13 PM~5568039
> *they don't see it, but u were dancing inside also!  :biggrin:
> *



true that :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 5 2006, 01:13 PM~5555553
> *NOW THEY NEED BETTER JUDGING.....  ALOT OF PEOPLE WAS MAD.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

can anyone give me some more info on the bbq this weekend at cunningham? is it sat or sun and what time will everyone go to set up their q's? we are planning on hitting it up and dont want to show up late and end up bbq'ing across the street in the albertsons parking lot lol :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 7 2006, 10:09 PM~5571481
> *can anyone give me some more info on the bbq this weekend at ? is it sat or sun and what time will everyone go to set up their q's?  we are planning on hitting it up and dont want to show up late and end up bbq'ing across the street in the albertsons parking lot lol  :biggrin:
> *


pm psta or 98 shark they kinda put it together


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:uh: come on now, nobody is supost to know about it unless they are part of it!


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Some pictures from SLM show

BarrioGirls.Com


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

what bbq on cunnigham it was cancelled last month there's nothing going on this weekend I talk to all the clubs it's cancel nothin goin on everybody go home and rest sorry































oh man I hope the cops buy that hey is this still on oh shit turn it off turn it off


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 8 2006, 12:38 AM~5571851
> *:uh: come on now, nobody is supost to know about it unless they are part of it!
> *


:uh: 
So now your calling shots.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

and congrats on the great show! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jun 8 2006, 01:32 AM~5572204
> *Some pictures from SLM show
> 
> BarrioGirls.Com
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i was there when things were discussed, were you?



> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 8 2006, 08:37 AM~5572890
> *:uh:
> So now your calling shots.
> *


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 7 2006, 09:09 PM~5571481
> *can anyone give me some more info on the bbq this weekend at cunningham? is it sat or sun and what time will everyone go to set up their q's?  we are planning on hitting it up and dont want to show up late and end up bbq'ing across the street in the albertsons parking lot lol  :biggrin:
> *



BBQ???? What BBQ? Why u having one at ur house.... shit invite! I want some of that!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jun 5 2006, 02:28 PM~5556023
> *good job to the homies in SANTA ROSE putting it down in the hop and dance.
> 
> FRIST PLACE SLIVER CUTLASS 45 INCHES SINGLE PUMP
> ...


shut up foo!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 7 2006, 10:09 PM~5571481
> *can anyone give me some more info on the bbq this weekend at cunningham? is it sat or sun and what time will everyone go to set up their q's?  we are planning on hitting it up and dont want to show up late and end up bbq'ing across the street in the albertsons parking lot lol  :biggrin:
> *




*BBQ GOT MOVED TO BAYLANDS.....SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE MOVE.....SEE EVERYBODY THERE SUNDAY ABOUT 9:00AM........  *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 6 2006, 02:21 AM~5559801
> *TTT 4 A BAD AZZ SHOW NICE MEETIN LYRICAL NERD, REGAL KING AND CHE1 ITZ GOOD 2 MEET DA FACE BEHIND DA SCREEN NAME
> *


Este vato Chivo is lot bigger in person :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 8 2006, 04:47 PM~5576406
> *BBQ GOT MOVED TO BAYLANDS.....SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE MOVE.....SEE EVERYBODY THERE SUNDAY ABOUT 9:00AM........
> *


SO NOW WHAT HAPPENED ?? :0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Jun 8 2006, 10:28 PM~5577970
> *SO NOW WHAT HAPPENED ??  :0  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i think its a decoy but i could be wrong


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

someone just call 949 and say e40 is giving away stunna shades and a scraper in vallejo you guys will be cool no hyphy fools in sight


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 8 2006, 09:43 PM~5578032
> *someone just call 949 and say e40 is giving away stunna shades and a scraper in vallejo you guys will be cool no hyphy fools in sight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 8 2006, 05:26 PM~5576673
> *Este vato Chivo is lot bigger in person :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: NICE MEETIN U BRO EVEN THOUGH IT WAZ 4 A QUICK SECOND....C U DIZ WEEKEND AT BAYLANDZ


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 8 2006, 06:05 PM~5576208
> *i was there when things were discussed, were you?
> *


nope,My member was,Fucc that,Like YOUR own member said,who helped plant the seed for the idea?
Dont forget where your gonna be at.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Hope we all have a good weekend like last weekend.
the way it should be.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 8 2006, 10:42 PM~5578030
> *i think its a decoy but i could be wrong
> *



Nah, it was moved back to Baylands.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i thought it was at vasona...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 7 2006, 04:19 AM~5566103
> *:biggrin: MY RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


what went wrong 30 inches? bad day?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i thought it got moved to happy hallow


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 9 2006, 03:45 PM~5581702
> *i thought it got moved to happy hallow
> *


no no i believe its disneyland


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 9 2006, 04:11 PM~5581815
> *no no i believe its disneyland
> *


YOU MEAN GREAT AMERICA.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

U guys are dirty I wanted to go too....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 9 2006, 03:11 PM~5581815
> *no no i believe its disneyland
> *


it got moved down south  crenshaw?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 9 2006, 03:18 PM~5581853
> *U guys are dirty I wanted to go too....
> *


only if u bring the rag


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 7 2006, 11:38 PM~5571851
> *:uh: come on now, nobody is supost to know about it unless they are part of it!
> *



sorry about that. i got my ass chewed yesterday for that.. i still cant sit down.. hehe


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 9 2006, 08:03 PM~5582820
> *sorry about that. i got my ass chewed yesterday for that..  i still cant sit down.. hehe
> *


got any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 8 2006, 10:27 PM~5577961
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 9 2006, 08:27 PM~5582937
> *got any pics? :biggrin:
> *


of my ass gettin chewed out? ok is that a turn on for you? hmmm.... :scrutinize: hehe


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 9 2006, 10:36 PM~5583552
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WE WANT MORE WE WANT MOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

JUST FOR YOU EL RAIDER.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 9 2006, 07:59 AM~5579596
> *what went wrong    30 inches? bad day?
> *


 :uh: DID U HOP????


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 10 2006, 04:15 AM~5584265
> *:uh: DID U HOP????
> *


? what the fuck ,juss saying if that was a bad day ,no need to get all butt hurt ,but if you wanna keep it real the silver cutlass that won single pump 45 inches i built that so now what ! a single pump i built beat ur double so now what!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 10 2006, 08:08 AM~5584799
> *? what the fuck ,juss saying if that was a bad day ,no need to get all butt hurt ,but if you wanna keep it real the silver cutlass that won single pump 45 inches i built that so now what !  a single pump i built beat ur double so now what!!!!!!!
> *


DATz KOO BUT BRING "YOUR CAR" AND WE CAN NOSE UP SO NOW WUT?! TILL THEN SHUT UP  I LOVE IT WHEN PPL WANNA TALK BUT DIDN'T TAKE ANYTHING TO DA PIT  SURE TALK ALOT OF SHYT ON DA NET CAN'T WAIT 2 MEET U IN PERSON WIT UR CAR :biggrin:  GOIN 2MORROE WIT A CAR? WE CAN NOSE UP JUS LET ME KNO WHEN U HAVE A CAR AND NOT JUS A PUMP U BUILT


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 10 2006, 08:08 AM~5584799
> *? what the fuck ,juss saying if that was a bad day ,no need to get all butt hurt ,but if you wanna keep it real the silver cutlass that won single pump 45 inches i built that so now what !  a single pump i built beat ur double so now what!!!!!!!
> *


ryderz Yesterday, 07:55 AM | | Post #159 

Baller

Posts: 317
Joined: Mar 2005
From: ryderz hydraulics
Car Club: kern countys finest



*



i guess u were having a bad day double and hittin 30 inches whoa! *


SOUNDZ LIKE U WERE TALKIN SHYT RITE THERE :uh: AND NOT BUTT HURT JUS LIKE 2 CALL HATERZ OUT SO BRING UR CAR....


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:roflmao: I build that car now what I got to put a pic of the green elco and tell u a built that


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 9 2006, 08:03 PM~5582820
> *sorry about that. i got my ass chewed yesterday for that..  i still cant sit down.. hehe
> *



(Edit delete)


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 10 2006, 07:44 PM~5586806
> *(Edit delete)
> *


i was trying to figure out how to do that out. i searched and gave up. :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 10 2006, 03:11 PM~5585866
> *DATz KOO BUT BRING "YOUR CAR" AND WE CAN NOSE UP SO NOW WUT?! TILL THEN SHUT UP  I LOVE IT WHEN PPL WANNA TALK BUT DIDN'T TAKE ANYTHING TO DA PIT  SURE TALK ALOT OF SHYT ON DA NET CAN'T WAIT 2 MEET U IN PERSON WIT UR CAR :biggrin:   GOIN 2MORROE WIT A CAR? WE CAN NOSE UP JUS LET ME KNO WHEN U HAVE A CAR AND NOT JUS A PUMP U BUILT
> *


FOR 1 I JUST SOLD THAT CAR TO RICHARD FROM SANTA ROSA I BUILT IT FROM THE GROUND UP AND U BETTER WATCH WHO UR TALKING TOO,CUASE IVE BEEN TAKING CARS TO THE PIT SINCE U WERE IN UR DADDYS NUTS! IVE TOOK LRM TITLES, BUILT THE HIGHEST HOPPING TRUCK IN THE WORLD FREAKSHOW WITCH U CAN CHECK OUT ON SHOWTIMES WEB SITE ,AND ILL CLOWN UR BOOGER ASS CHIPPER ANYTIME, ANYWHERE,UNTILL THEN FUCK OFF AND HAVE A NICE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 11 2006, 08:48 AM~5588521
> *FOR 1 I JUST SOLD THAT CAR TO RICHARD FROM SANTA ROSA I BUILT IT FROM THE GROUND UP AND U BETTER WATCH WHO UR TALKING TOO,CUASE IVE BEEN TAKING CARS TO THE PIT SINCE U WERE IN UR DADDYS NUTS! IVE TOOK LRM TITLES, BUILT THE HIGHEST HOPPING TRUCK IN THE WORLD FREAKSHOW WITCH U CAN CHECK OUT ON SHOWTIMES WEB SITE ,AND ILL CLOWN UR BOOGER ASS CHIPPER ANYTIME, ANYWHERE,UNTILL THEN FUCK OFF AND HAVE A NICE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


O BYE THE WAY ALL I GOT RIGHT NOW IS 2 DANCERS, BUT THEY WILL STILL OUT HOP YOUR PIECE OF SHIT! WITH 4 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK ! MY PANCAKE IS 50 THATS HIGHER THEN YOUR HOP!!!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz+Jun 11 2006, 07:48 AM~5588521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUS BRING 1 OF UR PIECEZ OF SHYTZ AND THEN WE CAN TALK....AND NOT TALKIN BOUT CIRCUS CARZ CUZ MINEZ STREET....BRING IT CANDIED OUT CUZ I DON'T FUCKIN ROLL STOCK PAINT EVEN ON A HOPPER  AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO U ARE U JUS SOUND LIKE ANOTHER INTERNET BYTCH TALKIN SHYT! SO BRING UR RIDE IF I DON'T WIN I DON'T CARE JUS HATE SHYT TALKERZ TALKIN AND NOT BRINGIN IT IF U GOT 1 SWING IT OTHERWISE SHUT DA FUCK UP AND STOP HOLDIN ONTO PAST MEMORIEZ OF UR TITLEZ IF U GOT ANY....


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

YIKES!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 12 2006, 03:42 PM~5596082
> *JUS BRING 1 OF UR PIECEZ OF SHYTZ AND THEN WE CAN TALK....AND NOT TALKIN BOUT CIRCUS CARZ CUZ MINEZ STREET....BRING IT CANDIED OUT CUZ I DON'T FUCKIN ROLL STOCK PAINT EVEN ON A HOPPER  AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO U ARE U JUS SOUND LIKE ANOTHER INTERNET BYTCH TALKIN SHYT! SO BRING UR RIDE IF I DON'T WIN I DON'T CARE JUS HATE SHYT TALKERZ TALKIN AND NOT BRINGIN IT IF U GOT 1 SWING IT OTHERWISE SHUT DA FUCK UP AND STOP HOLDIN ONTO PAST MEMORIEZ OF UR TITLEZ IF U GOT ANY....
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

stock paint huh! ur fake ass candy paint,missing grill,stock interior,doing 30 fukin inches,and please dont call that booger a hopper,o bye the way run 2 #11 pumpheads,prestolite or saco motors,extend ur a arms inch and a half,put ur selonoids in between ur 4th and 5th batterie( 3 of them) i hope ur running 7 and 7,put ur 5th 6th 7th batteries straight to ur motor run 2 grounds but join them together at the batteries,on both of ur 7th batteries positives run a jumper from 1 7th batt to the other(basiclly joining ur left 7 to ur right 7) and it will be a strong 14,try that and call me in the morning!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 06:35 PM~5596936
> *:0
> *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:uh: 

Some people forget that we all run into eachother at shows or on the street....eventually  Hopefully all this shit talking is for fun.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 12 2006, 06:47 PM~5597019
> *:uh:
> 
> Some people forget that we all run into eachother at shows or on the street....eventually   Hopefully all this shit talking is for fun.
> *


look ..................i aint no hater ,if homie needs help with his car the he can holla at me,thats how we do thangs,we help alot of people in this game,homie juss took it wrong,u bark at me and i bite u! thats how it goes!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 12 2006, 07:05 PM~5597156
> *look ..................i aint no hater ,if homie needs help with his car the he can holla at me,thats how we do thangs,we help alot of people in this game,homie juss took it wrong,u bark at me and i bite u! thats how it goes!
> *


It's all good - I'm sure if "homies" need help or advice they'll ask for it.  . Usually offering help doesn't start with talking shit - just my $.02.

LATE.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

PEACE!


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 07:35 PM~5596936
> *:0
> *



Looks like Jimmy was paying attention and might learn something :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 12 2006, 07:30 PM~5597321
> *Looks like Jimmy was paying attention and might learn something  :biggrin:
> *


my setup aint changing anytime soon, ideas for the new ride thought :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

3</span>


> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 10 2006, 08:08 AM~5584799
> *? what the fuck ,juss saying if that was a bad day ,no need to get all butt hurt ,but if you wanna keep it real the silver cutlass that won single pump 45 inches i built that so now what !  a single pump i built beat ur double <span style=\'color:red\'>so now what!!!!!!!*


i believe it started here , chivo didnt get butt hurt he just asked a simple question just like you did in the 2nd post then you came back at him on the 3rd one sideways & thats where it all started u cant tell if he got butt hurt on the internet can you? NO....so to me seems like your talking shit that i have seen in the other posts who cares, if u have somethign to say come in person to him & ask him what went wrong cause the internet u cant tell if he getting butt hurt (which he didnt) but from what i seen you post to him seems like your talking shit, jenn your right some people do bump into each other at car shows or on the street


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

just to hurt them haters


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ya but in the hopping game your open to peoples comments no matter how good or bad you do. im just glad to see other people coming out in the bay willing to hop. im sure when you guys workout the bugs it will be a cool ass street car.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 12 2006, 06:53 PM~5597474
> *3
> 
> i believe it started here , chivo didnt get butt hurt he just asked a simple question just like you did in the 2nd post then you came back at him on the 3rd one sideways & thats where it all started u cant tell if he got butt hurt on the internet can you? NO....so to me seems like your talking shit that i have seen in the other posts who cares, if u have somethign to say come in person to him & ask him what went wrong cause the internet u cant tell if he getting butt hurt but from what i seen you post to him seems like your talking shit, jenn your right some people do bump into each other at car shows or on the street
> *



I read like 2 other topics with this dude talking shit. Just introduce yourself homes, no need trash someones shit.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 07:11 PM~5597617
> *ya but in the hopping game your open to peoples comments no matter how good or bad you do. im just glad to see other people coming out in the bay willing to hop. im sure when you guys workout the bugs it will be a cool ass street car.
> *


i dont think any comments was said from this guy he started right off the bat talking shit do a lil more reading and you will see it


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 12 2006, 07:21 PM~5597694
> *I read like 2 other topics with this dude talking shit.  Just introduce yourself homes, no need trash someones shit.
> *


i know i saw it too, that what lets you know what kinda person he really his


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Matt your right  I know Chivo don't trip off internet shit talking (oh please gawd no TYPE BYES, LOL) - it's just funny how the thread went from talking about the hop, to asking if dude hopped, then automatic shit talking, and now advice?

That shit is old already, it's different if you bring it in the pit and talk shit in fun, at least they bring it. No one can tell anyone's _tone _over the internet - so if you really wanna "talk" shit do it in person  Otherwise it's just words, LOL.

I guess any of you on LIL that know me (and Chivo for that matter) know that I (or he) will just say what I (or he) have to say in person......keepin it real, if it's conversation, shit talking, fun, clowning, bullshitting, whatever


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 07:44 PM~5597414
> *my setup aint changing anytime soon, ideas for the new ride thought :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 12 2006, 08:00 PM~5597933
> *Matt your right   I know Chivo don't trip off internet shit talking (oh please gawd no TYPE BYES, LOL)  - it's just funny how the thread went from talking about the hop, to asking if dude hopped, then automatic shit talking, and now advice?
> 
> That shit is old already, it's different if you bring it in the pit and talk shit in fun, at least they bring it. No one can tell anyone's tone over the internet - so if you really wanna "talk" shit do it in person  Otherwise it's just words, LOL.
> ...


exactly


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

instead of getting butt hurt about the shit, make your shit do better for next time.no point in getting mad about shit like this.there where alot of people hating on me at the show but fuck it my car beat them.if any body down to noise up for money let me know,im putting it down for the north bay for the people who didnt know there is shit happing up here :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jun 12 2006, 09:28 PM~5598051
> *instead of getting butt hurt about the shit, make your shit do better for next time.no point in getting mad about shit like this.there where alot of people hating on me at the show but fuck it my car beat them.if any body down to noise up for money let me know,im putting it down for the north bay for the people who didnt know there is shit happing up here :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jun 12 2006, 08:28 PM~5598051
> *instead of getting butt hurt about the shit, make your shit do better for next time.no point in getting mad about shit like this.there where alot of people hating on me at the show but fuck it my car beat them.if any body down to noise up for money let me know,im putting it down for the north bay for the people who didnt know there is shit happing up here :biggrin:
> *


hey bro no one is getting butt hurt or mad for the thousandth time  we dont take internet seriously its just a text on a screen


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

The point is that the shit talking is worthless on LIL, everyone knows that LOL..... But to bring up _that _point (look at the thread) the only one talking shit and getting butthurt was homeboy doing the talkin 


*SO ANYWAY *- CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT TIME EVERYONE GETS TOGETHER TO BRING IT  :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 12 2006, 09:32 PM~5598081
> *The point is that the shit talking is worthless on LIL, everyone knows that LOL.....  But to bring up that point (look at the thread) the only one talking shit and getting butthurt was homeboy doing the talkin
> SO ANYWAY - CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT TIME EVERYONE GETS TOGETHER TO BRING IT  :cheesy:
> *


WHEN U SEE ME GET AT ME AND WE CAN HOP NO PROBLEMO


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:49 PM~5598137
> *WHEN U SEE ME GET AT ME AND WE CAN HOP NO PROBLEMO
> *


ILL EVEN HIT THE SWITCH BLIND FOLDED!!!!!!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 blind folded!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

BLIND FOLDED ,1 HANDED, JUMP ROPING THE SWITCH CORD!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:56 PM~5598164
> *BLIND FOLDED ,1 HANDED, JUMP ROPING THE SWITCH CORD!!!!!
> *


that I got to see :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 09:57 PM~5598174
> *that I got to see :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

You a bad mother fckr Ben :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WHERES TRUUCHA HE NEEDS TO SHOW UP SO WE CAN COLLECT SOME FREE ADEX'S FOR THIS


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:49 PM~5598137
> *WHEN U SEE ME GET AT ME AND WE CAN HOP NO PROBLEMO
> *


DEAL. When my car is done you'll be the first one I call out - I'm relifting the 64 and got a whole new frame to tear shit up.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jun 12 2006, 10:01 PM~5598194
> *You a bad mother fckr Ben :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 12 2006, 10:09 PM~5598228
> *DEAL.  When my car is done you'll be the first one I call out - I'm relifting the 64 and got a whole new frame to tear shit up.
> 
> 
> *


YOULL NEED IT USE SOME OF MY TECHS THAT I POSTED , CUASE YOULL NEED IT!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 12 2006, 10:03 PM~5598206
> *WHERES TRUUCHA HE NEEDS TO SHOW UP SO WE CAN COLLECT SOME FREE ADEX'S FOR THIS
> *


U COMIN DOWN TOO AWWWW SHIT I GOTTA BUILD SOMTHING REAL QUICK! LOL


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 12 2006, 10:09 PM~5598228
> *DEAL.  When my car is done you'll be the first one I call out - I'm relifting the 64 and got a whole new frame to tear shit up.
> 
> 
> *



Here's mine so you know who your _typing_ too (when it was lifted):










Where's you car? Everybody has seen my car and my man's car..... Still waiting for yours.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Me and B just going down there to get some adex and to see you serve homeboy! 
So now we know who wears the pants around the house! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 12 2006, 10:14 PM~5598261
> *Here's mine so you know who your typing too (when it was lifted):
> 
> 
> ...


ITS CLEAN ILL GIVE U THAT, BUT THATS ALL ILL GIVE U HAHAHAHA


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 12 2006, 10:12 PM~5598250
> *YOULL NEED IT USE SOME OF MY TECHS THAT I POSTED , CUASE YOULL NEED IT!
> *



It's all good - can't get mad when you gotta get motivated.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 12 2006, 10:17 PM~5598273
> *ITS CLEAN ILL GIVE U THAT, BUT THATS ALL ILL GIVE U HAHAHAHA
> *



I might give you props on yours if you'd post it. :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jun 12 2006, 10:16 PM~5598271
> *Me and B just going down there to get  some adex and to see you serve  homeboy!
> So now we know who wears the pants around the house! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: U GUYS ARE WELCOME ANYTIME !


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what are you gonna set it up to do jenn?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 12 2006, 10:18 PM~5598282
> *I might give you props on yours if you'd post it. :roflmao:
> *


IM NOT A COMPUTER NERD I DONT KNOW HOW SINCE THEY CHANGED IT ON HERE TRUST ME AT GOT SOMTHING FOR THAT FOE!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 10:20 PM~5598293
> *what are you gonna set it up to do jen?
> *


No circus shit for me, basic F/B/S/S..... Can do everything with that depending on how they're wired...My Monte (in '97) was running 8-10 switches (depending on which time it was rewired, LOL)......I'm not trying to tear it up too bad again, but I got to play......  :cheesy:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Ben  heres our 63
Hit 58" at this show


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

I DONE WITH THIS TOPIC ! PS PM IF YOU WANNA GET SERVED, SINGLE DOUBLE,TRIPLE, YO MOMMAS CAR YOUR GRANNYS CAR I DONT GIVE A FUK


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jun 12 2006, 10:24 PM~5598314
> *Hey Ben  heres our 63
> *


NOW THATS A CLEAN FOE RIGHT THERE............... GET UR DONE!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz+Jun 12 2006, 10:24 PM~5598319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U mean three, no? :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 12 2006, 10:32 PM~5598378
> *U mean three, no?  :biggrin:
> *


U GOT ME ! THREE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jun 12 2006, 10:24 PM~5598314
> *Hey Ben  heres our 63
> Hit 58" at this show
> *


that aint no 3 wheel this is a 3 wheel


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 10:36 PM~5598406
> *that aint no 3 wheel this is a 3 wheel
> *


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

THERE ALMOST THE SAME COLOR TOOO..............PEACE OUT CATCH ME IN ANOTHER TOPIC


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

we werent trying to hit three foe! Cylinder bent in the back something you wouldnt know since your ride cant get up. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jun 12 2006, 10:50 PM~5598438
> *we werent trying to hit three foe! Cylinder bent in the back something you wouldnt know since your ride cant get up. :biggrin:
> *


im hitting more than 58 homie


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 10:50 PM~5598440
> *im hitting more than 58 homie
> *



:thumbsup: And looking clean as hell the whole way


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 11:50 PM~5598440
> *im hitting more than 58 homie
> *


JOIN DA CLUB SO ARE WE


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 10:52 PM~5598449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:24 PM~5598319
> *I DONE WITH THIS TOPIC  ! PS  PM IF YOU WANNA GET SERVED, SINGLE DOUBLE,TRIPLE, YO MOMMAS CAR YOUR GRANNYS CAR I DONT GIVE A FUK
> *


:uh: SO WHOZ RIDE R U BRINGIN? :biggrin: FUCK DIZ BULLSHYT WHENEVER UR IN SAN JO AND U C ME DRIVIN "NOT TRAILERIN" MY RIDE ON 13Z WIT NO BALLOON TIREZ HIT ME UP TO NOSE UP LIKE I SAID I'M 4 DA STREET WIN OR LOSE I GIVEZ A FUCK JUS HATE PPL TALKIN SHYT WHEN THEY'RE NOT HOPPIN ANYTHING....  SO LET ME KNO WHEN UR BRINGIN "YOUR CAR" WIT STOCK PAINT BUCKLED WIT STOCK INTERIOR SO WE CAN HOP....AND MY RIDEZ NOT DONE YET JUS BUSTED IT OUT CUZ IT WAZ A SAN JO SHOW!!!! SO U HAVE NO EXCUSEZ SAYIN I DIDN'T KNO DAT WAZ UR RIDE HEREZ SOME PIX   




























*P.N. THANX BABE AND MATT 4 GETTIN MY BACK ON DIZ AND UR RITE I'M NOT BUTT HURT JUST HATE, HATERZ WIT NO CARZ 2 SHOW.... *


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 13 2006, 05:09 AM~5599067
> *:uh: SO WHOZ RIDE R U BRINGIN? :biggrin: FUCK DIZ BULLSHYT WHENEVER UR IN SAN JO AND U C ME DRIVIN "NOT TRAILERIN" MY RIDE ON 13Z WIT NO BALLOON TIREZ HIT ME UP TO NOSE UP LIKE I SAID I'M 4 DA STREET WIN OR LOSE I GIVEZ A FUCK JUS HATE PPL TALKIN SHYT WHEN THEY'RE NOT HOPPIN ANYTHING....  SO LET ME KNO WHEN UR BRINGIN "YOUR CAR" WIT STOCK PAINT BUCKLED WIT STOCK INTERIOR SO WE CAN HOP....AND MY RIDEZ NOT DONE YET JUS BUSTED IT OUT CUZ IT WAZ A SAN JO SHOW!!!! SO U HAVE NO EXCUSEZ SAYIN I DIDN'T KNO DAT WAZ UR RIDE HEREZ SOME PIX
> 
> 
> ...


ILL SHOW UP! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

this KOS event is gettin juicer and juicer by the day is like a novela in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 13 2006, 11:54 AM~5601273
> *this KOS event is gettin juicer and juicer by the day  is like a novela in this bitch :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 13 2006, 06:55 AM~5599672
> *ILL SHOW UP! :biggrin:
> *


BEEN WAITIN.... :biggrin: LOL FOOLZ BEEN TELLIN PPL U CLOWNED ME AT DA "Q" AND WE DIDN'T EVEN GET 2 NOSE UP! :roflmao: SHYT LOOKIN CLEAN THOUGH BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 13 2006, 03:03 PM~5601506
> *BEEN WAITIN.... :biggrin: LOL FOOLZ BEEN TELLIN PPL U CLOWNED ME AT DA "Q" AND WE DIDN'T EVEN GET 2 NOSE UP! :roflmao: SHYT LOOKIN CLEAN THOUGH BRO :thumbsup:
> *


You were hopping befoew Ill pulled up on you,and when we nosed up,I only got in 3 lics( heard about 35")before we got stopped,so no one got anyone!
Thanks Homie,we will have our day for sure.
We both doing our part and repping our shit,and doing it all in fun!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 13 2006, 01:31 PM~5601682
> *You were hopping befoew Ill pulled up on you,and when we nosed up,I only got in 3 lics( heard about 35")before we got stopped,so no one got anyone!
> Thanks Homie,we will have our day for sure.
> We both doing our part and repping our shit,and doing it all in fun!
> *


 :thumbsup: FUCK 4 FUN WE SAID 4 A 40! LOL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 13 2006, 03:33 PM~5601700
> *:thumbsup: FUCK 4 FUN WE SAID 4 A 40! LOL
> *


well that to fool!
I still want my 40 of MGD fool,and it BETTER be ICE COLD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 13 2006, 01:35 PM~5601717
> *well that to fool!
> I still want my 40 of MGD fool,and it BETTER be ICE COLD!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jun 13 2006, 02:33 PM~5601700
> *:thumbsup: FUCK 4 FUN WE SAID 4 A 40! LOL
> *


can i get in on this? :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 12 2006, 05:55 PM~5596732
> *stock paint huh! ur fake ass candy paint,missing grill,stock interior,doing 30 fukin inches,and please dont call that booger a hopper,o bye the way run 2 #11 pumpheads,prestolite or saco motors,extend ur a arms inch and a half,put ur selonoids in between ur 4th and 5th batterie( 3 of them) i hope ur running 7 and 7,put ur 5th 6th 7th batteries straight to ur motor run 2 grounds but join them together at the batteries,on both of ur 7th batteries positives run a jumper from 1 7th batt to the other(basiclly joining ur left 7 to ur right 7) and it will be a strong 14,try that and call me in the morning!
> *


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 13 2006, 04:49 PM~5602521
> *can i get in on this? :biggrin:
> *


NO CUZ I MIGHT AS WELL BUY U A 40 NOW! :biggrin: UR SHYT GETZ UP BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 13 2006, 06:49 PM~5602521
> *can i get in on this? :biggrin:
> *


build a double(Luxuray or G-body)s with shocks,no bigger then 14" stroke in the rear then yeah your in.
On a bad day when your only hitting 50 you got me.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 14 2006, 07:29 AM~5605227
> *build a double(Luxuray or G-body)s with shocks,no bigger then 14" stroke in the rear then yeah your in.
> On a bad day when your only hitting 50 you got me.
> *


mybe when I get it working right ill let you two add your inches together and see if I can beat you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 14 2006, 07:10 AM~5605373
> *mybe when I get it working right ill let you two add your inches together and see if I can beat you :0  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER  DATZ IT I'M STEALIN UR SET UP! :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 13 2006, 06:49 PM~5602521
> *can i get in on this? :biggrin:
> *


Hey Jimmy 

Since we both, been having bad days lately on hittin the inches. :uh: 

I got an extra $300 :0 

We can hop at Sam's after the show on Sunday :biggrin: 

You and me :twak:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 14 2006, 03:38 PM~5607664
> *Hey Jimmy
> 
> Since we both, been having bad days lately on hittin the inches. :uh:
> ...


There you go Jimmy,Tom is the one you got to worry about!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 14 2006, 08:10 AM~5605373
> *mybe when I get it working right ill let you two add your inches together and see if I can beat you :0  :biggrin:
> *


YOU AIN'T THAT GOOD HOMIE........... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

CRAZY ASS YO FROM FRISCOS FINEST C.C.....STREETLOW SHOW


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 14 2006, 02:38 PM~5607664
> *Hey Jimmy
> 
> Since we both, been having bad days lately on hittin the inches. :uh:
> ...


doubt ill be there, got to get the car ready for san diego the following week, but if I get it ready before sunday ill let you know


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 14 2006, 08:30 PM~5609433
> *YOU AIN'T THAT GOOD HOMIE........... :0  :biggrin:
> *


and you aint tall enough to measure half the hoppers nowadays so why you always crowding the stick :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 15 2006, 12:17 AM~5610038
> *and you aint tall enough to measure half the hoppers nowadays so why you always crowding the stick :dunno:  :ugh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: thats some funny shit


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsbBJbfrNeQ


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jun 15 2006, 12:22 AM~5610057
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats some funny shit
> *


keep waiving those pom-poms.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 15 2006, 03:49 PM~5613607
> *keep waiving those pom-poms.
> *


wheres my 5 bucks?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 15 2006, 04:49 PM~5613607
> *keep waiving those pom-poms.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 15 2006, 05:29 PM~5613751
> *wheres my 5 bucks?
> *


I bought 98SHARK some Tacos with it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 16 2006, 09:27 AM~5617269
> *I bought 98SHARK some Tacos with it!!! :biggrin:
> *


with no meat :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Jun 14 2006, 08:30 PM~5609433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:

:looking for popcorn to watch the show: 

The four is clean and it gets up - but I don't know about adding the G-Prix and the Caddy, LOL  Looks like your gonna buy the guys some 40z :roflmao:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 21 2006, 10:19 PM~5648285
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HERE"S A FEW I FOUND.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 28 2006, 06:40 PM~5685332
> *HERE"S A FEW I FOUND.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HOPHIGH64 (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 3 2006, 09:18 PM~5547340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up dog


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 12 2006, 10:26 PM~5598328
> *NOW THATS A CLEAN FOE RIGHT THERE............... GET UR DONE!
> *


ITS STR8 BUT ITS A THREE NOT FOUR!


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)




----------

